# Aprobada la reforma laboral Gracias al PP. Un diputado del PP vota SI. Los dos diputados de UPN se saltaron la disciplina de voto y votaron NO.



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)

Se llama Alberto Casero. 

Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No

Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

Voto telematico además.
Hackeado por los rusos.


----------



## edulcorante1 (3 Feb 2022)

La pregunta es: quien votó primero el PP o los de UPN, porque eso lo aclara todo.
Si fueron los del PP, eso pudo haber sido un error.
Si los de UPN votaron primero, lo del PP fue para corregir el descontrol de unos desgraciados con opinión propia.


----------



## jose253 (3 Feb 2022)

de verdad, no me quedan palabras para describir LA PUTA LACRA QUE ES EL PARTIDO POPULAR. la mayor lacra que hay en el congreso y un gravisimo problema por su parasitismo, para cualquier oposición a la ultraizquierda y a los separatistas


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS 

2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes 

3º Esta calro que los derechistas de UPN era difícil que votaran que SI solo tenemos que ver la cara que tienen uno de ellos ...

4º Hoy ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP votaron NO a la recuperación de derechos de los TRABAJADORES y casi hacen fracasar la nueva reforma laboral, que sale por los pelos por un voto ... con el pan NO se juega.

VIVA LA REFORMA LABORAL, VIVAN LOS DERECHOS QUE RECUPERAMOS ...


----------



## Coviban (3 Feb 2022)

Vamos que el pp obligó a upn a que votaran a favor porque lo tenían pactado con psoe. Upn se echa atrás en el último momento y el pp hace que uno de los suyos se "equivoque"


----------



## Deitano (3 Feb 2022)

La enésima traición del PP a España.


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Cuánto se habrá llevado a la saca??

Esta farsa oligarquica que vivimos SÓLO SE MANTIENE POR LA CORRUPCIÓN


----------



## elena francis (3 Feb 2022)

Que puta vergüenza.

Casado, ¿sabes quién va a votar al puto pp?

Pues eso. TPM.


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)

El PP dice que es un error informático. Que el diputado fue en persona al congreso y no le dejaron entrar.


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

edulcorante1 dijo:


> La pregunta es: quien votó primero el PP o los de UPN, porque eso lo aclara todo.
> Si fueron los del PP, eso pudo haber sido un error.
> Si los de UPN votaron primero, lo del PP fue para corregir el descontrol de unos desgraciados con opinión propia.



El del PP voto hace días desde casa por voto telematico , los de UPN hoy en el congreso ...

Pero el del PP no conocía lo que votarían los de UPN y los de UPN no lo dijeron publico ya que querían dar la sorpresa y que la reforma no saliera ...


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Feb 2022)

¿Un error? Claro, claro. El PP es el primer interesado en que esta reformita laboral salga adelante porque es la guillotina de los trabajadores.

Hasta las más tontas, como la xicamala, se han quedado en el fondo con la mosca detrás de la oreja. ¿Cómo es posible que los partidos "fachas" como Cs y UPN voten a favor de la reforma? ¿No es mucha casualidad ese "error" del diputado del PP?

Hasta el más tonto ve ya la jugada.


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)

Rueda de prensa de La PP en 15 minutos. 
La feminazi Cuca Gamarra dará explicaciones.


----------



## Carnemomia (3 Feb 2022)

Cara de muy inteligente no tiene. Muy bien, PP, os vais a comer un mohón bien gordo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Feb 2022)

La pp traidora.

Nada nuevo


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)

La PP acusa al gobierno de manipular la votación.


----------



## rama_ka (3 Feb 2022)

Vaya oportunidad histórica que tiene VOX para proclamar que PSOE y PP son el mismo partido. No la aprovechará porque PSOE, PP y VOX también son el mismo partido.


----------



## Adrian1 (3 Feb 2022)

Los de UPN votaron Sí o No???
Parece que fue que Sí.


----------



## kvrtis (3 Feb 2022)

Son maletines sanos


----------



## Gainsbourg (3 Feb 2022)

¿Cuándo va a oficializarse la relación entre Sánchez y Casado? ¿O hay que seguir aguantando sainetes de nivel tan paupérrimo como éste por mucho tiempo?


----------



## Remero consentido (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El del PP voto hace días desde casa por voto telematico , los de UPN hoy en el congreso ...
> 
> Pero el del PP no conocía lo que votarían los de UPN y los de UPN no lo dijeron publico ya que querían dar la sorpresa y que la reforma no saliera ...




Eres un puto mentiroso. El reglamento de votacion telematica no permite votar mas alla de antes de una hora. Eres escoria roja mentirosa





__





Notas de prensa - Congreso de los Diputados







www.congreso.es




_También se hará constar el momento de inicio y el momento de finalización del tiempo de emisión del voto telemático por el diputado autorizado, que *no podrá autorizarse para más tarde de una hora antes a la prevista para el inicio de la votación presencial en el Pleno de la Cámara*.En caso de que la ausencia vaya a prolongarse más de una semana, la Presidencia, por delegación de la Mesa, precisará los puntos de cada orden del día del Pleno que cada semana puedan ser votados de acuerdo con este procedimiento, así como los momentos de inicio y de finalización del tiempo de emisión del voto.


Para ejercer su voto, el diputado autorizado deberá acceder mediante su contraseña a la intranet del Congreso. La comprobación telemática de la identidad del diputado autorizado mediante un certificado de firma digital será imprescindible para concluir con éxito la votación. Tras ejercer el voto, la Presidencia comprobará telefónicamente con el diputado autorizado, antes del inicio de la votación presencial en el Pleno, la emisión efectiva del voto y el sentido de éste. _


Y para colmo Batet se salta el reglamento del congreso


----------



## Patronio (3 Feb 2022)

70 mil leuros y no sabe apretar un botón.


----------



## Oteador (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...


----------



## Agilipollado (3 Feb 2022)

Parece que el PP ya no sabe que hacer para no ganar las elecciones... menuda panda de subnormales. Y que haya diputados que aun se confundan con el voto, cuando este es si o no, dice mucho de su inteligencia


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Los de UPN votaron Sí o No???
> Parece que fue que Sí.



El partido pacto el si los fachas de diputados VOTARON por sorpresa que NO y por eso que ya conocían del del PP y VOX saltaron de alegria ... pero como un inútil desde su casa voto que si pues se salvo por un voto ,gracias PP por tener inutiles de diputados jajajaja


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Los de UPN votaron Sí o No???
> Parece que fue que Sí.



El partido pacto el si los fachas de diputados VOTARON por sorpresa que NO y por eso que ya conocían del del PP y VOX saltaron de alegria ... pero como un inútil desde su casa voto que si pues se salvo por un voto ,gracias PP por tener inutiles de diputados jajajaja


----------



## Agilipollado (3 Feb 2022)

Parece que el PP ya no sabe que hacer para no ganar las elecciones... menuda panda de subnormales. Y que haya diputados que aun se confundan con el voto, cuando este es si o no, dice mucho de su inteligencia


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Los de UPN votaron Sí o No???
> Parece que fue que Sí.



Votaron NO. La cagó el diputado de La PP


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Eres un puto mentiroso. El reglamento de votacion telematica no permite votar mas alla de antes de una hora. Eres escoria roja mentirosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estar equivocado NO es mentir ...


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> 70 mil leuros y no sabe apretar un botón.
> Ver archivo adjunto 930659



jajajaja esta es a gente de derecha que NOS dicen que son mas listos que el resto


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Eres un puto mentiroso. El reglamento de votacion telematica no permite votar mas alla de antes de una hora. Eres escoria roja mentirosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estar equivocado NO es mentir ...


----------



## snoopi (3 Feb 2022)

Se os mean en la cara


----------



## fluffy (3 Feb 2022)

Lo han hecho bien. Han elegido a un tío con cara de gilipollas para que parezca un error.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

El ridiculo de Rufián es épico.
Para una vez que no iba de farol un españordo extremeño le impide doblegar al doctor.


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Feb 2022)

Cobran una pasta todos los meses, siendo su único trabajo apretar un botón de sí o no en las votaciones y ya ni siquiera tienen que ir al congreso para eso, y hasta en eso también se equivocan y lo hacen mal, denigrante es poco


----------



## Remero consentido (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> jajajaja esta es a gente de derecha que NOS dicen que son mas listos que el resto




Sigues mintiendo. No se ha equivocado, ha hecho como que se ha equivocado. Pero su equivocacion no era problema si Batet hubiera cumplido el reglamento y hubiera por tlfno. para comprobar el sentido del voto, a lo que esta obligada por el reglamento del congreso. Ha habido acuerdo entre dos escorias: PP y PSOE


----------



## Feriri88 (3 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Cobran una pasta todos los meses, siendo su único trabajo apretar un botón de sí o no en las votaciones y ya ni siquiera tienen que ir al congreso para eso, y hasta en eso también se equivocan y lo hacen mal, denigrante es poco





España funcionaria con 20 diputados y a tomar por el culo


----------



## Remero consentido (3 Feb 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Cobran una pasta todos los meses, siendo su único trabajo apretar un botón de sí o no en las votaciones y ya ni siquiera tienen que ir al congreso para eso, y hasta en eso también se equivocan y lo hacen mal, denigrante es poco




Te lo has tragado entero


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2022)

otros 100.000 votos mas para VOX. Mañueco calienta que sales


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



la foto es un LOL tremendo, ¿De donde cojones sacan a esta peña?


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Sigues mintiendo. No se ha equivocado, ha hecho como que se ha equivocado. Pero su equivocacion no era problema si Batet hubiera cumplido el reglamento y hubiera por tlfno. para comprobar el sentido del voto, a lo que esta obligada por el reglamento del congreso. Ha habido acuerdo entre dos escorias: PP y PSOE



Cuando "Estar equivocado NO es mentir" me refiero a lo que pongo de cuando se puede votar telematicamente 

Estoy seguro que el tonto ese la cago ya que todos los del PP pensaron que la reforma laboral NO saldría por los votos sorpresa de UPN en el NO y por eso saltaron de alegría ...

NO los votos se votan y listo ... si ese tio es un inutil es otra cosa ... ya se que aqui gusta mucho las teorías de la conspiratorio pero solo tenemos que ver a los del PP saltando de alegría para ver que si querían que saliera el NO y saltaron casi antes de que saliera la votacion ...


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Lo han hecho bien. Han elegido a un tío con cara de gilipollas para que parezca un error.



los del PP saltaron todos de alegría casi antes de que se dijera el resultado ya que conocía que los de UPN votarian que NO ... esta claro que el inutil ese la cago ...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (3 Feb 2022)

A ese tiene pinta de que lo ha comprado el PSOE sin que el inútil de FraCasado se entere, y de paso le habrán prometido un buen puesto si lo llegaran a largar del partido por esto.

Encima he oído por ahí que en el momento en que los de UPN votaron que no se levantaron a aplaudir... sólo para que uno de los suyos se la clave luego


----------



## josemi2 (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...



Mi hermana trabaja con contrato temporal en una tienda de ropa...en que le afecta ? Le van hacer fija?


----------



## paxx (3 Feb 2022)

Esto es un jodido escándalo !!!!!!!


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)

Pobre promotroll ya lo veo abriendo como un descosido hilos de la mujer de Abascal para disimular.................


----------



## Chapapote1 (3 Feb 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> ¿Cuándo va a oficializarse la relación entre Sánchez y Casado? ¿O hay que seguir aguantando sainetes de nivel tan paupérrimo como éste por mucho tiempo?



Ambos tienen el mismo jefe


----------



## jolu (3 Feb 2022)

Al del PP se le ve "inteligente" dudo que sepa encender un ordenador.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Mi hermana trabaja con contrato temporal en una tienda de ropa...en que le afecta ? Le van hacer fija?



por supuesto, la van a hacer fija-discontinua que es chulísimo


----------



## superloki (3 Feb 2022)

jajajaja... vaya cachondeo que sea traen y como nos vacilan...


----------



## 4motion (3 Feb 2022)

No veis que es todo una farsa?

Que el pp es la mísma mierda que el psoe.

Es una vergüenza, como lo es este país y sus instituciones. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (3 Feb 2022)

El PP aprueba la reforma laboral.

VOX... Al cuello, y no sueltes la presa.


----------



## josemi2 (3 Feb 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> por supuesto, la van a hacer fija-discontinua que es chulísimo



No cambia nada no?


----------



## Iron John (3 Feb 2022)

*GÑÉ!





*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2022)

Pensaba que era tongo pero ha sido ver al diputado que se ha equivocado y estoy por cambiar de opinión.

Una cosa esta clara. Ha nacido un meme!


----------



## Rediooss (3 Feb 2022)

Luego viene alguno por aquí y te dice que votar sirve para algo, que la abstención es mu mala.
Se mean en la cara de los votantes y no pasa nada, tan ricamente oiga, mañana a otra cosa y pasado todo olvidado, a por la próxima cosa mariposa que hay que tener entretenido al ganado.
Hacen como que representan intereses distintos, incluso escenifican que se llevan mal entre ellos, cuando enla realidad en privado comparten las mismas logias, vicios y camellos.


----------



## 4motion (3 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Luego viene alguno por aquí y te dice que votar sirve para algo, que la abstención es mu mala.
> Se mean en la cara de los votantes y no pasa nada, tan ricamente oiga, mañana a otra cosa y pasado todo olvidado, a por la próxima cosa mariposa que hay que tener entretenido al ganado.
> Hacen como que representan intereses distintos, incluso escenifican que se llevan mal entre ellos, cuando enla realidad en privado comparten las mismas logias, vicios y camellos.



Y sobre todo.

LOS MISMOS AMOS. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elena francis (3 Feb 2022)

Casado y toda su ejecutiva deberían irse a tomar por culo. Que los dimitan y tome el timón de una puta vez Isabel Díaz Ayuso.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Feb 2022)

No me creo nada.

¿Enfermo? espero que tenga parte médico.
¿Y por qué luego sí ha podido ir en persona?

-Si como sospecho este "error" ha sido pactado con el PSOE = mal, cobardes.
-Si ha sido un error = putos inútiles , hay ratas de laboratorio que aprietan botones con menos errores.

No es la primera vez que se equivocan. Si lo único que tienen que hacer no saben hacerlo, que dimitan.

Imaginaos un operario de una central nuclear equivocándose con un botón.


----------



## Iron John (3 Feb 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> la foto es un LOL tremendo, ¿De donde cojones sacan a esta peña?



Meritocrasiah, lo mah preparaoh


----------



## ciudadlibre (3 Feb 2022)

el favor del PP que le devuelve al PSOE por el tamayazo de entonces, osea que la misma KK son


----------



## sirpask (3 Feb 2022)

Aviso a navegantes: El del PP dice que ha votado en contra de la reforma laboral, pero su voto telemático se marco a favor.

Que peligro tiene todo esto... ¿Quien miente? Yo no me fio de los votos telemáticos.


----------



## Prophet (3 Feb 2022)

VOX calienta que sales.

Nutriben. Hay que gozar todo el circo. Cuanto peor mejor. Cada pasito de Falconeti nacen 7 voxeros.


----------



## Pepejosé (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del PP saltaron todos de alegría casi antes de que se dijera el resultado ya que conocía que los de UPN votarian que NO ... esta claro que el inutil ese la cago ...



Esta más que claro, los peperovoxerianos con el campeón nazional de lanzamiento de huesos de aceituna a la cabeza tenían montado un tamayazo para esta votacion, los dos del UPN estaban comprados y por eso estaban todos tan felices... hasta que se supo que uno de sus diputados se había equivocado al votar.

Justicia poetica lo llaman.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> No cambia nada no?



básicamente a la empresa le sale más barato y pueden mandarla a casa o llamarla para trabajar cuando les apetezca


----------



## Drogoprofe (3 Feb 2022)

No se le ve muy listo


----------



## Despotricador (3 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pensaba que era tongo pero ha sido ver al diputado que se ha equivocado y estoy por cambiar de opinión.
> 
> Una cosa esta clara. Ha nacido un meme!



Más bien un memo.


----------



## kyohan (3 Feb 2022)

Eurovisión 2.0

Putin, invádenos pronto. Lo de Ucrania puede esperar.


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

la meritocracia de la derecha gente que solo tienen que votar Si o NO y la cagan jajajajajajaja

Gracias PP por ser tan inutiles ...


----------



## kyohan (3 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> 70 mil leuros y no sabe apretar un botón.
> Ver archivo adjunto 930659



Más dinero para cursos inclusivos de aprietabotones.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Feb 2022)

claro, "se han equivocado" jijiji


vosotros seguid pensando que son tontos en vez de hijos de puta, seguid seguid


----------



## montytorri (3 Feb 2022)

El PP al rescate del PSOE ver si les amaina el temporal a ambos .


----------



## bertie (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.




Jajaja, equivocado dice, todo estaba más que pactado con los pusilánimes del PP.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (3 Feb 2022)

Cuando los de vox votaron junto al psoe para dar el visto bueno al "reparto" de los fondos europeos, espero que también fuera una equivocación


----------



## Despotricador (3 Feb 2022)

Hay que ser *SUNORMAL y tonto de los cojones.           *


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Más bien un memo.



Pues si, hemos pasado de la polémica del mo-mo-mo-mo-mo a la del me-mo-me-mo-me-mo en nada. Este país es cojonudo!


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...



*Pues pedazo de escrecencia con capacidad de habla, TIENE RAZON PUNTO POR PUNTO, MENOS QUE SE RECUPEREN TAAAAANTOS DERECHOS, PEDAZO DE BURRO, QUE POCOS SE RECUPERAN ES TODO ESTETICA.

LO QUE NO QUITA QUE SEA UNA RATA SECTARIA TIRANUCABLE. 

AL CESAR LO QUE ES DEL CESAR...*


----------



## 4motion (3 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ¿ Calienta que qué...?
> 
> *Vox salva al Gobierno y permite sacar adelante el decreto de los fondos europeos*
> *El partido de Abascal decidió anoche la abstención, cuando la votación telemática ya se había abierto, y sin conocer lo que iban a votar PP y Cs. Defienden su "responsabilidad"*
> ...



Son La derechita cobarde y ADEMÁS abstenciónista.

Jajajaja 

Han conseguido superar al pp. 

MISMOS AMOS. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Alguien podría resumir en qué consiste la reforma?



TE lo dice la ministra;



Resumiendo algunas cosas buenas ya se estan haciendo mas contratos indefinidos y la gente de las subcontratas estan cobrando MAS al tener que tener minimo el convenio del SECTOR mira el video hasta el final;


----------



## Tails (3 Feb 2022)

Seguro que se equivocaron los demás del pp que querían votar si


----------



## montytorri (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## 4motion (3 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> De verdad alguien se cree que se ha equivocado.
> 
> El PP está a favor de esta reforma laboral ordenada desde Europa. Menudo circo.
> 
> Aquí se sacrifica un peón y a tomar por culo. De verdad menuda clase política gastamos.



Y VOX lo mismo.

Hacen lo que les ordenan.

Y quienes ordenan?

Sus AMOS. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (3 Feb 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> básicamente a la empresa le sale más barato y pueden mandarla a casa o llamarla para trabajar cuando les apetezca



creo que un fijo-discontinuo tiene mas derechos que un temporal,incluso la indemnizacion y finiquito son ahora mayores con la reforma aprobada.


----------



## I'm back (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## avioneti (3 Feb 2022)

esto es tremendo, ¿no saben apretar un puto boton?


----------



## singladura (3 Feb 2022)

Son una panda de gilipollas que a las órdenes de sus amos (siempre a la sombra, que para eso están esos putos inútiles adictos al postureo) y nos cuestan un ojo de la cara


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 Feb 2022)

Es un error

Como.la existencia del PP


----------



## Risitas (3 Feb 2022)

Es que el tio vio que era la reforma laboral de Rajoy con unos retoques y voto SI pensando que es la de Rajoy.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> creo que un fijo-discontinuo tiene mas derechos que un temporal,incluso la indemnizacion y finiquito son ahora mayores con la reforma aprobada.



eso es solo en la teoría, en la práctica un temporal cobra indemnización cada vez que lo despiden o termina su contrato, a un fijo discontinuo no necesitan despedirlo, lo mandan a casa sin sueldo a cobrar el paro si le corresponde y ya lo llamarán a trabajar si eso, al final el trabajador tiene que comer y se busca otro trabajo y cuando no acude al llamamiento de la primera empresa porque ya ha encontrado otra cosa el contrato se rescinde y no cobra ninguna indemnización.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Feb 2022)

Por lo menos de le ve hintelihenteh


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> *Pues pedazo de escrecencia con capacidad de habla, TIENE RAZON PUNTO POR PUNTO, MENOS QUE SE RECUPEREN TAAAAANTOS DERECHOS, PEDAZO DE BURRO, QUE POCOS SE RECUPERAN ES TODO ESTETICA.
> 
> LO QUE NO QUITA QUE SEA UNA RATA SECTARIA TIRANUCABLE.
> 
> AL CESAR LO QUE ES DEL CESAR...*



Decir que NO se recuperan derechos es mentira , no soo es que se recuperan, ademas se tienen derechos nuevos para las subcontratas que tienen que aplicar en convenio del SECTOR , en muchas subcontratas ya cobran mas este mes por eso ... ver video hasta el final;


----------



## Mike Littoris (3 Feb 2022)

si, un herror, valla valla


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Feb 2022)

BRVTAL HEZPAÑA LANGOSTOPIA


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> esto es tremendo, ¿no saben apretar un puto boton?



Es la meritocracia que nos habla la derecha ...


----------



## Zepequenhô (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Os lo voy a explicar porque pareceis nuevos. El PP había apoyado que saliera adelante la reforma, pero no quería retratarse, por lo que obligó "a votar que si" a dos que tienen otro nombre, para que no salga asociado al del PP.

Pero como estos se han negado, han "sorteado" a quién le tocaba equivocarse y ha salido él.


----------



## golden graham (3 Feb 2022)

Luego que si esto es el primer mundo jajajajaja


----------



## golden graham (3 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Os lo voy a explicar porque pareceis nuevos. El PP había apoyado que saliera adelante la reforma, pero no quería retratarse, por lo que obligó "a votar que si" a dos que tienen otro nombre, para que no salga asociado al del PP.
> 
> Pero como estos se han negado, han "sorteado" a quién le tocaba equivocarse y ha salido él.



This.
Ya era un cantazo que el pp de navarra fuera a votar a favor, al final se han negado y han tenido que poner un pringado


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> VIVA LA REFORMA LABORAL, VIVAN LOS DERECHOS QUE RECUPERAMOS ...



¿Qué derechos recuperamos dices? 


_Con la nueva normativa continúa el pago de 20 días por año trabajado en el caso de los despidos objetivos, en lugar de los 33 anteriores. En el caso de los improcedentes, también se redujo la indemnización: de 45 días pasó a los 33 actuales y el máximo de mensualidades bajó de 42 a 24.

En este sentido, tampoco volvieron los salarios de tramitación que se llevó la reforma de 2012. Hasta entonces, en el caso de despido improcedente el empleado tenía derecho a cobrar los salarios que había dejado de cobrar desde su salida de la empresa hasta la fecha de la sentencia._


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Qué derechos recuperamos dices?
> 
> 
> _Con la nueva normativa continúa el pago de 20 días por año trabajado en el caso de los despidos objetivos, en lugar de los 33 anteriores. En el caso de los improcedentes, también se redujo la indemnización: de 45 días pasó a los 33 actuales y el máximo de mensualidades bajó de 42 a 24.
> ...



Eso es que NO se negocvio desde el principio en esta reforma , se centraron en otras cosas estar repitiendo algo que NO se negocio es riduculo ...

Y no te preocupes que por esas cosas se seguirá luchando ...


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (3 Feb 2022)

No saben ni pulsar un boton.


----------



## explorador (3 Feb 2022)

Era complicado para un PPepero, hay que entenderlo 

Botón ROJO……NO
Botón VERDE…SI
Botón Naranja..ABSTENCIÓN 

Seguir votando a retrasaditos y tendréis populismo social- comunista por décadas , estos son la alternativa


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pensaba que era tongo pero ha sido ver al diputado que se ha equivocado y estoy por cambiar de opinión.
> 
> Una cosa esta clara. Ha nacido un meme!



Olona ahora defendiendo al diputado sucnormal del pp.

"SE HA HURTADO LA SOBERANIA POPULAR."

Acusa a Batet de Prevaricación.


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)

A llorar a la lloreria. Solo queda VOX 









El diputado del PP acudió al Congreso para votar presencialmente


El diputado del PP, Alberto Casero, cuyo voto ha propiciado la aprobación por la mínima de la reforma laboral, se personó en el Congreso.




okdiario.com


----------



## Lmpd_01 (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Pues otra generación de jóvenes en la miseria sin trabajo ni futuro, a la mía nos han puteado y condenado a estar sin trabajo, sin vivienda propia lo máximo posible, esta generación peor si le añadimos que vivimos en una utopía dictatorial antihumana. Si ya a los que tenemos algo de experiencia laboral nos joden como quieren... 
Si los de mi generación ya con tener un coche propio puedes darte por contento los que vienen con poder sacarse el carnet que den gracias.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Eso es que NO se negocvio desde el principio en esta reforma , se centraron en otras cosas estar repitiendo algo que NO se negocio es riduculo ...
> 
> Y no te preocupes que por esas cosas se seguirá luchando ...



¿Cuando volvere a tener los derechos laborales que FALANGE ESPAÑOLA me dio cuando tenia 16 añitos?

Despido NO libre y 60 dias de indemnizacion, por poner algun ejemplo facil.

Cuentame xicomalo.


----------



## 917 (3 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Os lo voy a explicar porque pareceis nuevos. El PP había apoyado que saliera adelante la reforma, pero no quería retratarse, por lo que obligó "a votar que si" a dos que tienen otro nombre, para que no salga asociado al del PP.
> 
> Pero como estos se han negado, han "sorteado" a quién le tocaba equivocarse y ha salido él.



¡Hispanomaquiavélico, joder!


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No saben ni pulsar un boton.



Por eso les mantenemos... para que no se mueran de hambre


----------



## Taxis. (3 Feb 2022)

Solo queda VOX

Moñeco pagará por semejante vileza...


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Os lo voy a explicar porque pareceis nuevos. El PP había apoyado que saliera adelante la reforma, pero no quería retratarse, por lo que obligó "a votar que si" a dos que tienen otro nombre, para que no salga asociado al del PP.
> 
> Pero como estos se han negado, han "sorteado" a quién le tocaba equivocarse y ha salido él.



MENTIRA por muchas teorías de la conspiración que digais el PP fue el que negocio con los diputados de UPN que votaran que NO de espaldas al propio partido en navarra que negocio ya con el PSOE el SI , esta mañana todavía decían que votarían que si para que pareciera que saldria y que el PSOE no biuscara en el ultimo momento la abstencion del PNV

Solo tenemos que ver a los del PP saltando cuando al principio se dijo que salio que NO y el PP y VOX saltaron TODOS de alegría , no esto es una cagada de un inutil que no puede di votar bien lo que le dicen del partido ... no tenéis que decir tonterías ...


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> ¿Cuando volvere a tener los derechos laborales que FALANGE ESPAÑOLA me dio cuando tenia 16 añitos?
> 
> Despido NO libre y 60 dias de indemnizacion, por poner algun ejemplo facil.
> 
> Cuentame xicomalo.



¿Te refieres a los derechos laborales de Francia y alemania que es donde tenian que ir los españoles?


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

Que fuerte.

Están diciendo que no le dejaron pasar para votar presencialmente.


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No saben ni pulsar un boton.



la meritocracia de la derecha es lo que me dicen, que los de derecha son mas listos y mas guapos ... pues aqui lo tenemos.

gracias inutiles del PP


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los derechos laborales de Francia y alemania que es donde tenian que ir los españoles?



No, te cuento los derechos que yo como español que trabajaba en España tenia.

Las razones para irse a Francia y Alemania en los 60/70 eran monetarias, al cambio a la pesetas salias MUY BENEFICIADO, lo que no quita, que yo como peon de fabrica podia vivir perfectamente con el sueldo que tenia en Ejjjpaña.


----------



## Taxis. (3 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Que fuerte.
> 
> Están diciendo que no le dejaron pasar para votar presencialmente.



Qué pretendía este gilipollas, votar dos veces apoyando a la ministra comunista, o qué...


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No, te cuento los derechos que yo como español que trabajaba en España tenia.
> 
> Las razones para irse a Francia y Alemania en los 60/70 eran monetarias, al cambio a la pesetas salias MUY BENEFICIADO, lo que no quita, que yo como peon de fabrica podia vivir perfectamente con el sueldo que tenia en Ejjjpaña.



Eran monetarias si que si que quedabas en españa te morías de hambre ... malaga 1970;


----------



## louis.gara (3 Feb 2022)

Es una burla constante y este suceso demasiado bochornoso, habría que dejar tres para que no se vean tan apretados.

O ya puestos ninguno, pero la gente irá igualmente a votar por su red clientelar.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Era complicado para un PPepero, hay que entenderlo
> 
> Botón ROJO……NO
> Botón VERDE…SI
> ...



vamos a ver, que este gañan ha votado desde casa, no tenía botones de colores. seguro que le ha dado 3 veces al botón de centrifugado de la lavadora y se ha asustado con el ruido, luego le ha dado a la pirólisis del horno y al botón del REC del vhs, luego habrá llamado a su charo para ver si le podía ayudar y han conseguido darle al SI


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Feb 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Vaya oportunidad histórica que tiene VOX para proclamar que PSOE y PP son el mismo partido. No la aprovechará por que PSOE, PP y VOX también son el mismo partido.



Y como lo sabes?
Yo tambien quiero saberlo.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Qué pretendía semejante gilipollas, votar dos veces apoyando a la ministra comunista, o qué...



Lo ha explicado Olona.
Puedes votar telematicamente pir la mañana.
Pero luego ir a votar presencialmente.

Asi lo dice el reglamenta.

Logicsmente el telrmatico se anula y vale el presencial.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Eran monetarias si que si que quedabas en españa te morías de hambre ... malaga 1970;
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930715



jajajajaja ¿Y por que no morimos de hambre los millones que nos quedamos aqui?

Te puedo poner imagenes marginales de cualquier pais de Europa de esa epoca.


----------



## paxx (3 Feb 2022)

Esto tiene que acabar en elecciones generales, es una vergüenza , Olona ha dicho ya que van a denunciar , Batet tenía que haber re confirmado el voto, y al diputado que ha votado erroneamente, dice que votó que no , pero salió afirmativo. Ha cogido el coche para ir al congreso a enmendar el error y no le han dejado.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Feb 2022)

El PP es un partido comunista mas.

Está vez votando en comparsa con los etarras


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> jajajajaja ¿Y por que no morimos de hambre los millones que nos quedamos aqui?
> 
> Te puedo poner imagenes marginales de cualquier pais de Europa de esa epoca.



Igual que en se tienen países pobres con millones de personas pasando hambre y viviendo mal ... segun tu esa gente no podria estar existiendo no?


----------



## silenus (3 Feb 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> This.
> Ya era un cantazo que el pp de navarra fuera a votar a favor, al final se han negado y han tenido que poner un pringado



Exactamente.

Si alguna vez ha estado meridianamente claro que* PP=PSOE=PPSOE='El Estao' *es HOY.


----------



## Octubrista (3 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Un error? Claro, claro. El PP es el primer interesado en que esta reformita laboral salga adelante porque es la guillotina de los trabajadores.
> 
> Hasta las más tontas, como la xicamala, se han quedado en el fondo con la mosca detrás de la oreja. ¿Cómo es posible que los partidos "fachas" como Cs y UPN voten a favor de la reforma? ¿No es mucha casualidad ese "error" del diputado del PP?
> 
> Hasta el más tonto ve ya la jugada.



La reforma, a efectos prácticos, no es nada, es lo que estaba vigente (para la inmensa mayoría).

Se lavan la cara y sacan pecho todos:

- PODEMOS, para que sus descerebrados votantes crean que han hecho algo

- PSOE, lo mismo que los anteriores.

- PP, que va de víctima.

- SINDICATOS Y organizaciones empresariales (que no empresarios, son parásitos del BOE), que serán regados con el dinero de los impuestos de los remeros.

Hemos visto la actuación de unos payasos de circo, nada más.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Feb 2022)

Maravillas del voto telemático


----------



## Switch_46 (3 Feb 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar a grosso modo, de que va la reforma laboral? La verdad es que no estoy siguiendo el tema porque la política en general, me enardece la sangre.


----------



## Demi Grante (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El del PP voto hace días desde casa por voto telematico , los de UPN hoy en el congreso ...
> 
> Pero el del PP no conocía lo que votarían los de UPN y los de UPN no lo dijeron publico ya que querían dar la sorpresa y que la reforma no saliera ...



Hoy, @xicomalo*, *es el día de darte la enhorabuena por la aprobación de la reforma laboral de la mejor forma posible, del ridículo más espantoso que podía cometer el PP.

Es sin duda la mejor victoria, ganar riéndote de los imbéciles inútiles de la derecha. Humillación absoluta, pollazo en la cara de Casado.

Sin acritud te lo digo. Me alegro de que Sánchez haya ganado así. El PP se lo merece.


----------



## PORRON (3 Feb 2022)

VOTONTOS HIJOS DE PUTAAA


----------



## Boker (3 Feb 2022)

Yoli estaba ayer por la noche muy segura de que iba a salir adelante su reforma....
"Hay tiempo" decía.
Y sonaba a "Si no la aprobamos con el plan A, lo haremos con el plan B"
Recordad lo trileros que son: meten votar revalorización de las pensiones junto con mascarilla obligatoria...
NO descartéis nada, ni lo más sucio, con el gobierno de sinvergüenzas que tenemos.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (3 Feb 2022)

Tremendo mamarracho que cobra 70000€ y que lo único que hará es votar si o no. Ole sus cojones.


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

paxx dijo:


> Esto tiene que acabar en elecciones generales, es una vergüenza , Olona ha dicho ya que van a denunciar , Batet tenía que haber re confirmado el voto, y al diputado que ha votado erroneamente, dice que votó que no , pero salió afirmativo. Ha cogido el coche para ir al congreso a enmendar el error y no le han dejado.



Si el del PP es un inutil no es culpa de nadie mas . si la cagas votando NO se puede cambiar por muchos que la derechona grite que teníais escondido que los de UPN votarian que NO cuando dijeron que votarian que si ...

gracias PP por mandar inutiles al congreso ....


----------



## Pepejosé (3 Feb 2022)

Lo tenían todo atado y bien atado, el ridiculo del gobierno golivariano iba a ser apoteósico y su desprestigio mundial al no sacar adelante la "derogación" de la reforma laboral de M.Rajoy acabaría con el gobierno "socialcomunista"

Los peperovoxerianos ganarían la votación gracias a dos diputados de UPN que debidamente "aliñados" cambiarían su voto, todo iba bien hasta que un diputado pepero se equivoca y vota '''SI a la reforma!!!

¡Dios dios dios!
Todos los sobre-esfuerzos del campeoón de lanzamiento de huesos de aceituna no habían servido para nada!!!

El tamayazo que tan bien les había funcionado en Madrid y Murcia había fallado y ya solo les queda, una vez más, la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia
la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia... la rabia


----------



## Juanchufri (3 Feb 2022)

Otra muestra inequívoca de que TODO vale, de que están dispuestos a TODO, y de que no se les puede echar "democráticamente".


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)

UPN pide a sus dos diputados que entreguen el acta de diputado.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

Quiero oir de primera mano al diputado del pp decir que no le permitieron votar presencialmente.

Si no lo está denunciando ya es un mierdas.

Cuca Gamarra que se calle.


----------



## montytorri (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Hoy, @xicomalo*, *es el día de darte la enhorabuena por la aprobación de la reforma laboral de la mejor forma posible, del ridículo más espantoso que podía cometer el PP.
> 
> Es sin duda la mejor victoria, ganar riéndote de los imbéciles inútiles de la derecha.
> 
> Sin acritud te lo digo. Me alegro de que Sánchez haya ganado así. El PP se lo merece.



El PP negocio con los diputados de UPN para que votaran NO y estos lo OCULTARON hasta el ultimo momento ... para que el gobierno no pidiera la abstencion de los del PNV

Y ya veremos que pasa en navarra ya que el SI fue por un pacto del PSOE con UPN alli y eso se va a la mierda ...

los de PP y VOX pensaron que le podian meter el gol mas grande al gobierno jodiendo la reforma laboral ... y gracias a la inutilidad de la meritocracia que nos habla la derecha se salva una buena reforma laboral para los trabajadores ... y casi podemos decir que se salva la legislatura ... si sale el hoy el NO seria bastante jodido para el gobierno ...

gracias PP por poner inutiles en las listas , meritocracia de la derecha ...

Por cierto esto demuestra que no te puedes fiar la derechas miente dicen que votaran SI para que uno se confie y metertela por atras ...


----------



## paxx (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Si el del PP es un inutil no es culpa de nadie mas . si la cagas votando NO se puede cambiar por muchos que la derechona grite que teníais escondido que los de UPN votarian que NO cuando dijeron que votarian que si ...
> 
> gracias PP por mandar inutiles al congreso ....



Según dicen , el votó que No pero luego apareció que SI.

Imagino que no será muy difícil comprobarlo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...



¿pero qué reforma laboral? Si llevan hablando de ella varios días y nadie entiende porque no la vota el PP y CS, si es casi la suya.

De prometer eliminar la reforma laboral a "solo son unos hilillos". 

Yo no creo que se ha equivocado si no que ha seguido ordenes del partido, pero evitando que cante mucho. Que todo esto es para ir a Europa, no para los trabajadores, por eso la CEOE estaba aplaudiéndola con las orejas. 


*CEOE aplaude la aprobación de la reforma laboral: "Consolida lo esencial de la de 2012"*

*La patronal liderada por Antonio Garamendi valora positivamente que los partidos no hayan modificado el acuerdo surgido del diálogo social*









CEOE aplaude la aprobación de la reforma laboral: "Consolida lo esencial de la de 2012"


La patronal CEOE ha valorado positivamente que el Congreso de los Diputados haya votado mayoritariamente a favor de la reforma laboral. La cámara baja ha dado definitivamente el visto bueno al real decreto con las medidas consensuadas un mes antes entre el Gobierno, la patronal y los sindicatos...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## noseyo (3 Feb 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Vamos que el pp obligó a upn a que votaran a favor porque lo tenían pactado con psoe. Upn se echa atrás en el último momento y el pp hace que uno de los suyos se "equivoque"



Tal cual quien vote a esos hijos de puta son como los comunistas iguales van de la mano del nwo


----------



## Caudi (3 Feb 2022)

Puta organización traidora y criminal del pp


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

paxx dijo:


> Según dicen , el votó que No pero luego apareció que SI.
> 
> Imagino que no será muy difícil comprobarlo.



Eso no es verdad ... si el tio es un inutil pues nada , esta claro que el PP no puede decir tenemos un diputado tonto que no puede ni votar y perdemos la votación mas importante del año por un puto voto


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> ¿pero qué reforma laboral? Si llevan hablando de ella varios días y nadie entiende porque no la vota el PP y CS, si es casi la suya.
> 
> De prometer eliminar la reforma laboral a "solo son unos hilillos".
> 
> ...



HACEMOS COSAS CHULÍSIMAS


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Eso es que NO se negocvio desde el principio en esta reforma , se centraron en otras cosas estar repitiendo algo que NO se negocio es riduculo ...
> 
> Y no te preocupes que por esas cosas se seguirá luchando ...



Entonces estás contento porque no se han tocado los puntos que más se criticaron de la reforma laboral del PP? ¿Te crees que los demás somos tontos o sólo lo eres tú?


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

jajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Zepequenhô (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> MENTIRA por muchas teorías de la conspiración que digais el PP fue el que negocio con los diputados de UPN que votaran que NO de espaldas al propio partido en navarra que negocio ya con el PSOE el SI , esta mañana todavía decían que votarían que si para que pareciera que saldria y que el PSOE no biuscara en el ultimo momento la abstencion del PNV
> 
> Solo tenemos que ver a los del PP saltando cuando al principio se dijo que salio que NO y el PP y VOX saltaron TODOS de alegría , no esto es una cagada de un inutil que no puede di votar bien lo que le dicen del partido ... no tenéis que decir tonterías ...



Para ti la perra chica.


----------



## McNulty (3 Feb 2022)

La definición del PP, como el partido de la Puta Pena, cobra hoy todo el sentido de la expresión.

Esto os dará aún más votos a los voxtonticos.


----------



## noseyo (3 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> *GÑÉ!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930672
> *



Le prometieron salir en campeones 2 la película


----------



## El primo del Adric (3 Feb 2022)

Los abrazos y aplausos entre unos y otros partidos sobre el resultado de la Reforma Laboral demuestran que España es un Estado monoclasista: la de la oligarquía. Hoy acuchillaron por la espalda a todos los trabajadores del país. Olvídense de extraños "errores informáticos"


----------



## I'm back (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> UPN pide a sus dos diputados que entreguen el acta de diputado.



Les habrá untado bien el Egea, dudo que estén preocupados


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Feb 2022)

Coño que era la reforma que había pactado la patronal y de la que no se podía cambiar ni una coma, seguramente por órdenes de Bruselas. Tenía que aprobarse sí o sí.


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

No caigais en la trampa del partido mentirita. 

Si ha ocurrido exactamente lo que el PP esta denunciando, la señora sectaria que ha puesto la banda criminal PSOE a presidir el Congreso pasaria a disposicion judicial la proxima semana. 

Y si el Supremo se volviera a mear en la boca de los españoles, negandose a proteger el ordenamiento y sus libertades, saldria Castradito a anunciar la revolucion contra el gobierno criminal. 

Pero no; aqui no ha ocurrido nada que PP y PSOE no hayan pactado previamente, a traves de sus amos extranjeros.


----------



## elena francis (3 Feb 2022)

Acabo de currarme el nuevo logo del pp


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Feb 2022)

El país de Curro Jimenez , esto será denunciable no??? o la Batet hace lo que le sale del arco del triunfo?


----------



## Cens0r (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...



Tus análisis políticos están al nivel de un retrasado mental grave ideologizado por la propaganda socialista y enfermo de cretinismo. Vamos, lo que vienes siento tú.
A nadie le interesa lo que tienes que decir. Sólo publicas para provocar conflicto y desasosiego. Vete a tomar por culo de una vez con dignidad.


----------



## silenus (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Yoli estaba ayer por la noche muy segura de que iba a salir adelante su reforma....
> "Hay tiempo" decía.
> Y sonaba a "Si no la aprobamos con el plan A, lo haremos con el plan B"
> Recordad lo trileros que son: _*meten votar revalorización de las pensiones junto con mascarilla obligatoria...*_
> NO descartéis nada, ni lo más sucio, con el gobierno de sinvergüenzas que tenemos.



Y esto lo pactan previamente CON TODOS LOS GRUPOS PARLAMENTARIOS. 

Asi la izquierda bananera que aprueba el embozalamiento a sus votantes, les explica que la maniobra de la PSOE "nunca antes vista en la historia de los parlamentos" , les exigia votar Si. No es nuestra culpa y tal. Es que la PSOE es muy sibilina.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)

Sólo queda VOX


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Se le ve listo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)

El Partido Progresista ha permitido la Reforma


----------



## 917 (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> UPN pide a sus dos diputados que entreguen el acta de diputado.



Que esperen sentados. El acta es de ellos.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> El país de Curro Jimenez , esto será denunciable no??? o la Batet hace lo que le sale del arco del triunfo?



Se nota que Olona es empollona y la niña buena d la clase.

Pero yo no me dignaría a ayudar a los sucnormales de la pp.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Feb 2022)

Ni botoncito ni hostias sino dando la cara y diciendo en voz alta sí o no y que lo vean todo el mundo.Lo del botoncito pues pasa lo que pasa siempre.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (3 Feb 2022)

Y el PP quiere que le votemos para gobernar un país? Si no son capaces ni de votar lo que quieren. Amos no me jodas, vamos a tener PSOE hasta que nos aburramos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Feb 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> la foto es un LOL tremendo, ¿De donde cojones sacan a esta peña?



"esta peña" son millonarios que viven a tu costa, Bro.

QUIÉN ES EL SUBNORMAL AHORA? ah???


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Feb 2022)

Tienen la inteligencia suficiente para saber apretar un botoncito ... oh wait


----------



## Impresionante (3 Feb 2022)

@El Promotor ande andará ???

Buscando el PCR del Djokovic


----------



## Octubrista (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> UPN pide a sus dos diputados que entreguen el acta de diputado.



Otro partido que se suicida.

Con la irrupción vde VOX en Navarra, ya pueden hacerse va la idea de que no vuelven a salir por la división de votos.

Creo recordar que el PP y UPN en alguna ocasión fueron de forma independiente, y no rascaron silla... es lo que les espera, la desaparición en el Congreso.


----------



## Gubelkian (3 Feb 2022)

Aclarado: el PP lo pactó con Pedro para aprobar la reforma con permiso de la troika de Bruselas. No les ha hecho falta ni el paripé de UPN.

La presidencia está pactada con el PP y será apoyada hasta el fin de la legislatura


----------



## Antiparras (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Boker (3 Feb 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Y esto lo pactan previamente CON TODOS LOS GRUPOS PARLAMENTARIOS.
> 
> Asi la izquierda bananera que aprueba el embozalamiento a sus votantes, les explica que la maniobra de la PSOE "nunca antes vista en la historia de los parlamentos" , les exigia votar Si. No es nuestra culpa y tal. Es que la PSOE es muy sibilina.



Te lo vamos a explicar, aunque dudo que tus dos neuronas fascistas lo logren captar:
*Al parecer Alberto Casero, Diputado del PP que supuestamente se había equivocado, ha votado bien. 
El sistema le ha mandado justificante con el voto cambiado. 
Ha avisado a la Cámara y la Mesa y ha ido enfermo a cambiar el voto. Batet no lo ha dejado. *
*Cacicada nivel Venezuela.*


----------



## Michael_Knight (3 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Es un cruce entre Pipi Estrada y Mocito Feliz.

P. D.: Yo creo que ha habido tamayazo.


----------



## Sievert (3 Feb 2022)

A mí lo que más vergüenza me da es que la Presidenta del Congreso de Diputados no sepa sumar, restar, y posiblemente ni hacer la O con un canuto. Nivelazooooo.

Por lo demás, está claro que el paisano ese tenía órdenes de Egea, y nadie más lo sabía, solo los jefes y el ya famosísimo diputado.


----------



## Kayros (3 Feb 2022)

Triquiñuelas de la pp para engañar a sus votantes. Es duro ser socialdemócrata e ir de conservador. Que puto asco.


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Feb 2022)

@xicomalo cabrón, mira y llora:


----------



## Disminuido (3 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Alguien podría resumir en qué consiste la reforma?



Nadie lo sabe tu disimula como todos


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Te lo vamos a explicar, aunque dudo que tus dos neuronas fascistas lo logren captar:
> *Al parecer Alberto Casero, Diputado del PP que supuestamente se había equivocado, ha votado bien.
> El sistema le ha mandado justificante con el voto cambiado.
> Ha avisado a la Cámara y la Mesa y ha ido enfermo a cambiar el voto. Batet no lo ha dejado. *
> *Cacicada nivel Venezuela.*



Te falta lo de la *DENUNCIA EN TWITTER* de altos cargos del PP  

Y ahora ya puedes balar contra el bolivarianismo con la camiseta del PP, progremita de derechas.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

La mesa de congreso sigue reunida a estas horas debatiendo el tema.


----------



## xicomalo (3 Feb 2022)

Sievert dijo:


> A mí lo que más vergüenza me da es que la Presidenta del Congreso de Diputados no sepa sumar, restar, y posiblemente ni hacer la O con un canuto. Nivelazooooo.
> 
> Por lo demás, está claro que el paisano ese tenía órdenes de Egea, y nadie más lo sabía, solo los jefes y el ya famosísimo diputado.



Ella sumo y resto mentalmente y penso que todos los del PP votarían NO y ciando vio que los del UPN votaron NO pues dijo se jodió la reforma ...

Y NO Egea negocio hoy con los de UPN para joder la reforma y lo hicieron en secreto para que el gobierno no pidiera en la ultima hora algun cambio de voto de otros 

solo tenemos que ver el video todos los del PP aplaudiendo pensado que salio el NO



Es una cagada de un diputado jajaja gracias por poner a los mas inutiles PP gracias ...


----------



## joser_jr (3 Feb 2022)

edulcorante1 dijo:


> La pregunta es: quien votó primero el PP o los de UPN, porque eso lo aclara todo.
> Si fueron los del PP, eso pudo haber sido un error.
> Si los de UPN votaron primero, lo del PP fue para corregir el descontrol de unos desgraciados con opinión propia.



- Votan al mismo tiempo.
- Los de UPN habían dicho unos minutos antes por Twitter que iban a votar que no.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (3 Feb 2022)

Independientemente de si se ha equivocado o no si luego se ha personado en el Parlamento para aclarar el asunto y la Presidenta no le ha dejado es una cacicada de cojones porque parece ser que el reglamento da esa opcion.


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La mesa de congreso sigue reunida a estas horas debatiendo el tema.



Pues es bien sencillo: O la señora presidente va al calabozo la proxima semana, o tienen que salir diciendo que las votaciones electronicas del parlamento SON UN TIMO.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Te lo vamos a explicar, aunque dudo que tus dos neuronas fascistas lo logren captar:
> Al parecer Alberto Casero, Diputado del PP que supuestamente se había equivocado, ha votado bien.
> El sistema le ha mandado justificante con el voto cambiado.
> Ha avisado a la Cámara y la Mesa y ha ido enfermo a cambiar el voto. Batet no lo ha dejado.
> Cacicada nivel Venezuela.



Si es cierto hay un delito claro, otra cosa es que haya manera de llevarlo a juicio, ya sabemos que Sánchez es un corrupto, escondía urnas en las primarias etc etc


----------



## capitán Haddoc (3 Feb 2022)

El que a votado que sí seguramente que es un mamaracho que estaba en el bar y ni sabia lo que hacia.


----------



## Me suda la polla (3 Feb 2022)

Cuando piensas que la politica en España no puede caer mas bajo siempre se las arregla para encontrar una nueva sima por la que seguir cayendo


----------



## Virolai (3 Feb 2022)

Suena a plan de emergencia al haber fallado el de UPN. En fin, hay que quererles...


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)

Ya me veo al viruelo descojonándose cada vez que Casado y cía critiquen la Reforma Laboral y diciendole con retranca al pepero "pero si ha sido gracias a vosotros...."


----------



## El gostoso (3 Feb 2022)

El sistema siendo el sistema


----------



## kenny220 (3 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Si es cierto hay un delito claro, otra cosa es que haya manera de llevarlo a juicio, ya sabemos que Sánchez es un corrupto, escondía urnas en las primarias etc etc



Culpa de hackers rusos, Pedrito ya tiene casus belli


----------



## nOkia_XXI (3 Feb 2022)

Esto se resume en pocas palabras. Ante la perspectiva de que salira un no tras la negativa de UPN, haciendo decaer una reforma laboral ya en marcha que nos haría quedar en ridículo en Europa y haría peligrar los fondos de recuperación, un par de llamadas a Casado por parte de Sanchez y von der Leyen antes de la votación solucionaron el problema. No hay más.

El Partido Putita ha de nuevo salvando los papeles a este gobierno, cuando en realidad la votación si o no de una reforma laboral aplicada por decreto tras usurpar el ejecutivo la labor del legislativo debería acarrear cuanto menos la completa ausencia del hemiciclo de todos los diputados ajenos al gobierno, y la correspondiente denuncia al constitucional.


----------



## V. R. N (3 Feb 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Te lo vamos a explicar, aunque dudo que tus dos neuronas fascistas lo logren captar:
> *Al parecer Alberto Casero, Diputado del PP que supuestamente se había equivocado, ha votado bien.
> El sistema le ha mandado justificante con el voto cambiado.
> Ha avisado a la Cámara y la Mesa y ha ido enfermo a cambiar el voto. Batet no lo ha dejado. *
> *Cacicada nivel Venezuela.*



Siempre estáis con la palabra comodín que empieza por F y no pronunciaré. 
¿Sabes?, a la gente remera como yo por ejemplo, y hastiada de hijos de perra chupones políticos de cualquier tipo se nos acabó la paciencia hace ya tiempo y la forma de maltratarnos y reírse de nosotros es tan obscena que llámame como quieras pero haría tiro con arco en el congreso a discreción, así de clarito.


----------



## Tupper (3 Feb 2022)

Sievert dijo:


> A mí lo que más vergüenza me da es que la Presidenta del Congreso de Diputados no sepa sumar, restar, y posiblemente ni hacer la O con un canuto. Nivelazooooo.
> 
> Por lo demás, está claro que el paisano ese tenía órdenes de Egea, y nadie más lo sabía, solo los jefes y el ya famosísimo diputado.



Si, si que sabe que para eso cobra 231.000 euros al año.









Conoce el salario público de Meritxell Batet Lamaña | Transparentia | Newtral


Meritxell Batet Lamaña es Diputada por el partido PSOE. Conoce su salario público.



transparentia.newtral.es


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> Suena a plan de emergencia al haber fallado el de UPN. En fin, hay que quererles...



Me parece muy curioso como muchos estais con la misma consigna de teoría conspiranoica.
Es sospechoso.


----------



## Dadaista (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> El PP dice que es un error informático. Que el diputado fue en persona al congreso y no le dejaron entrar.



Entonces si que es verdad que estaba enfermo, eso se llama absentismo laboral


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Esto se resume en pocas palabras. Ante la perspectiva de que salira un no tras la negativa de UPN, haciendo decaer una reforma laboral ya en marcha que nos haría quedar en ridículo en Europa y haría peligrar los fondos de recuperación, un par de llamadas a Casado por parte de Sanchez y von der Leyen antes de la votación solucionaron el problema. No hay más.
> 
> El Partido Putita ha de nuevo salvando los papeles a este gobierno, cuando en realidad la votación si o no de una reforma laboral aplicada por decreto tras usurpar el ejecutivo la labor del legislativo debería acarrear cuanto menos la completa ausencia del hemiciclo de todos los diputados ajenos al gobierno, y la correspondiente denuncia al constitucional.



Otro con la misma consigna conspiranoica.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Feb 2022)

pero no puede ser que por un fallo humano evidente se reconozca ese resultado...esto es un circo


----------



## V. R. N (3 Feb 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> pero no puede ser que por un fallo humano evidente se reconozca ese resultado...esto es un circo



De los horrores


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)

Sr Vicepresidente Fracasado 

El PP siempre consolida las leyes del PSOE


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Feb 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> pero no puede ser que por un fallo humano evidente se reconozca ese resultado...esto es un circo



esto es un circo desde hace mucho, lo de hoy es sólo una función especial


----------



## Sievert (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> solo tenemos que ver el video todos los del PP aplaudiendo pensado que salio el NO



Si hubieras leído mi post.........

_*Por lo demás, está claro que el paisano ese tenía órdenes de Egea, y nadie más lo sabía, solo los jefes y el ya famosísimo diputado.*_

Pero tú nada, a lo tuyo, oye.

Y no: Cuando se tiene esa alta responsabilidad, no te puedes equivocar al sumar o restar, salvo que se sea una pedorra.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Feb 2022)

Lo importante

¿Todos vacuñados? 

Sí


----------



## elena francis (3 Feb 2022)

No sé a vosotros, pero el floro lleva una tarde asquerosa de fallos. Aquí dejo una captura de un mensaje que he publicado y ha salido como una mierda. Lo mismo le están atacando a @calopez el foro.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Feb 2022)

Es imprescindible que vuelva al PP cuanto antes Carlos Fabra 

Un tío que acierta los números de la lotería, con sólo tres botones lo borda.


----------



## cifuentes (3 Feb 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Entonces si que es verdad que estaba enfermo, eso se llama absentismo laboral



Si es cierto (que lo dudo) sería positivo en covid y ante el petate salió a esparcirlo por Madrid como buen ciudadano.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Otro con la misma _*consigna *_conspiranoica.



Denominarlo asi es una conspiracion tambien, eh. 

Y mas cuando desde VOX ha salido Olona diciendo que es fallo informatico + prevaricacion.

Lo que denunciamos es el mamoneo continuo que hace la PSOE con la complicidad del PP. Y esto no es ni discutible.


----------



## Tupper (3 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Pues si que es casero el tal Casero.
Vota desde casa y todo.
Todo queda en casa con Casero. Ideal para Casado.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (3 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No sé a vosotros, pero el floro lleva una tarde asquerosa de fallos. Aquí dejo una captura de un mensaje que he publicado y ha salido como una mierda. Lo mismo le están atacando a @calopez el foro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930799




Desde hace un par de días falla bastante.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Denominarlo asi es una conspiracion tambien, eh.
> 
> Y mas cuando desde VOX ha salido Olona diciendo que es fallo informatico + prevaricacion.
> 
> Lo que denunciamos es el mamoneo continuo que hace la PSOE con la complicidad del PP. Y esto no es ni discutible.



Sí.
Por eso creo que los que están difundiendo la consigna vienen desde la psoe.


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Feb 2022)

Qué se ha confundido......jo,jo,jo,jo


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2022)

Jojojo me nvtre votontos a rabiar 
Ejjque la pp es menos mala que pancho snchz


----------



## fieraverde (3 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No sé a vosotros, pero el floro lleva una tarde asquerosa de fallos. Aquí dejo una captura de un mensaje que he publicado y ha salido como una mierda. Lo mismo le están atacando a @calopez el foro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930799



Elena Paco?


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Feb 2022)

@txusky_g ...


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)

Y UPN pidiendo a los diputados que entreguen el acta


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)

Y UPN pidiendo a los diputados que entreguen el acta


----------



## Poncio (3 Feb 2022)

Bruselas RULES. A ver si nos vamos cayendo del guindo y asumimos quién es el dueño del corral.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)

Y UPN pidiendo a los diputados que entreguen el acta


----------



## mxmanu (3 Feb 2022)

Lo he tenido que leer varias veces por que no lo asimilaba, que tela


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)

Y Unidas Podemos que aún no había cubierto el escaño del Rastas ...............................si se pierde por un voto la reforma a ver como lo explicaban a su electorado.......................bueno son tontos no hay mucho que explicar , pero es todo un sainete fallero.


----------



## maromo (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El partido pacto el si los fachas de diputados VOTARON por sorpresa que NO y por eso que ya conocían del del PP y VOX saltaron de alegria ... pero como un inútil desde su casa voto que si pues se salvo por un voto ,gracias PP por tener inutiles de diputados jajajaja



Entonces es una reforma laboral facha. Si no fuera por CS, PP y demás no hubiera salido adelante


----------



## McMurphy (3 Feb 2022)

Qué careto!!!. Desde luego no pudieron escoger uno mejor


----------



## Okiali (3 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y UPN pidiendo a los diputados que entreguen el acta



Adanero tendria que fichar por vox. No pinta nada en upn tal y como se comporta últimamente ese partido


----------



## tortura (3 Feb 2022)

Para mí que no se equivocado el "xicomalo" del PP, lo ha hecho conscientemente ya que temía no ser servil al gobierno del PSOEPODEMOS, eso siempre pasa cuando se da una situación de desgobierno con cierto poder "paradigmático", es decir el PSOE sube y el PP baja, cosa que hace recapacitar a muchos diputados del PP que en su paranoia democrática ya ven cosas raras como esa maquinita que se llama de votar. Estoy en contra de esa reforma laboral que ya han aprobado muchos y que recortan nuestros derechos. Mi pregunta es ¿cuantos partidos políticos han votado esta reforma laboral auspiciada por el mismísimo Soros?. ¿No se les cae la cara de verguenza? Decian una cosa y ahora hacen otra. Y eso que han contado con mi apoyo. Mi pregunta es ¿Cual es el partido que representa a la inmensa mayoría de los ciudadanos españoles que salieron a las calles a protestar en la época del pablismo?.









La época de la transición ha terminado, ahora vivimos en una TECNOCRACIA ESPELUZNANTE, CON COVID Y TODO, Y ENCIMA TENEMOS QUE VOTAR EN LAS PRÓXIMAS ELECCIONES CON MASCARILLAS Y COMO QUIEN DICE ASÍ SUCESIVAMENTE, AÑO TRAS AÑO Y ESPERANDO QUE NO NOS VENGAN CON OTRO VIRUS MÁS LETAL. ARRIEROS SOMOS....


----------



## RayoSombrio (3 Feb 2022)

Bilderberg puro


----------



## birdland (3 Feb 2022)

Okiali dijo:


> Adanero tendria que fichar por vox. No pinta nada en upn tal y como se comporta últimamente ese partido



adanero ayudó a pdrschz en esta mierda


----------



## Brigit (3 Feb 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Independientemente de si se ha equivocado o no si luego se ha personado en el Parlamento para aclarar el asunto y la Presidenta no le ha dejado es una cacicada de cojones porque parece ser que el reglamento da esa opcion.



No, por lo visto el reglamento dice que hay que confirmar el voto telemático.


----------



## PORRON (3 Feb 2022)

AHORA XICOMALO ES DEL PP


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...



*¡¡¡ACUÉRDATE QUE LOS QUE OS HAN PLANTAO CARA Y DAOS DE OSTIAS NO HAN SIDO LOS "FACHAS" DE DERECHAS SINO LOS POBRES IMBÉCILES A LOS QUE HABÉIS DESGRACIAO!!!*

Si no que se lo pregunten a los de CC.OO de PANRICO que los corrieron a gorrazos cuando cerraron la factoría de Sta. Perpetua.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Feb 2022)

Fallo de matrix en la partitocracia.


----------



## WasP (3 Feb 2022)

Por 1 voto la derecha pierde la oportunidad de minar el gobierno de Sánchez, por 1 voto Sánchez se apunta un tanto. Y claro, por 1 voto en este país se lía el cisco padre. 

En USA se podría llevar el caso a los tribunales, y como son independientes el veredicto sería mayoritariamente acatado, y el problema resuelto. Como aquí la justicia está como está, porque nadie ha pedido ni valorado nunca la independencia judicial, pues no podemos hacerlo, y nos toca echarnos mierda a la cara unos a otros. 

Disfrutad del país que habéis creado.


----------



## Kabraloka (3 Feb 2022)

hay que ser asno

supongo (probablemente me equivoco) que ese diputado retrasado presentará su dimisión ipso facto.

jojojo no lo veremos hamijos, un diputado dimitiendo de su cargo? jojojojojo


----------



## kusanagi (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## ZUM (3 Feb 2022)

q se jodan todos, que se jodan por su dictadura de votar por disciplina de partido. para qué quieres 350 diputados si todos tienen q votar lo que dice el patriarca del partido? para eso basta con 10 diputados.

a disfrutar lo votado y a seguir alimentando el puto circo de mierda.

votad y remad.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (3 Feb 2022)

El PP demuestra una vez más que es un partido de trileros y subnormales.


----------



## Dmtry (3 Feb 2022)

Más votos para vox. La campaña se hace sola.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y UPN pidiendo a los diputados que entreguen el acta



normal, es intolerable para un partido político que dos diputados piensen por si mismos y encima actúen por el interés común y con sentido ético, eso no se puede consentir


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2022)

Se ha impedido la entrada a la cámara a un diputado, el vicepresidente primero de mesa ha dado ordenes a los ujieres.

brutaaaaL, esto ya es Venezuela.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Feb 2022)

Okiali dijo:


> Adanero tendria que fichar por vox. No pinta nada en upn tal y como se comporta últimamente ese partido



ya, pero entonces no podrá ser diputado, y es un buen parlamentario y con dos cojones ( para el ganado que hay allí dentro, me refiero )


----------



## Okiali (3 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> adanero ayudó a pdrschz en esta mierda



Por su cuenta o por orden de upn????
No lo sabremos…. A mi me gusta como habla y hoy se ha comportado mejor que toda la derecha.
Lo apoyare hasta que me defraude


----------



## Gonorrea (3 Feb 2022)

Que esperpento de país.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja otra vez se la han metido doblada a Pablo Casado jajajajajaja. Vamos a tener gobierno social comunista hasta el fin de los tiempos.


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Pero que "fraude democrático" ni que pamplinas. Es un DELITO de lo que hablamos. 

Pero Casado es incapaz de denominarlo así.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)

[
Pero si Sánchez les robó la presidencia del gobierno al PP y Rajoy puso el bolso de Soraya y se fue a emborracharse en vez de pelear hasta el final , como les van a respetar los socialistas ..........es una pelea de gacelas contra hienas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Feb 2022)

Que vengan ya los rusos y acaben con todo esto, por favor.


----------



## Frysby (3 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> *GÑÉ!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930672
> *



Madre mía menudo espécimen. Roza el down. Este lleva dos neuronas justas para pasar el día


----------



## Feriri88 (3 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y UPN pidiendo a los diputados que entreguen el acta





Y foro Asturias tonteando con el bable

Las escisiones peperas regionalistas son un puto asco


----------



## Sievert (3 Feb 2022)

Si se confirma que no dejaron entrar a ese diputado en el hemiciclo por orden del vicepresidente 1º, esto puede ser muy gordo, aunque la Batet tiene 2 sentencias del TC a la espalda, y el Dr. Sánchez otras dos, y aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Feb 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Pero que "fraude democrático" ni que pamplinas. Es un DELITO de lo que hablamos.
> 
> Pero Casado es incapaz de denominarlo así.



Les han hecho una cosa _chulísima _socialcomunista


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ischainyn (3 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...



está claro que NO ha habido equivocación....hay que ser muy tonto para tener que decir "si" o "no" y equivocarte...yo también pienso que hay algo raro...respecto a los navarros yo estaba convencido que iban a votar "no", yo creo que les dijeron que iban a votar "si" para engañarlos y que no buscaran los dos votos por otro sitio y que al final votarían "no"


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2022)

edulcorante1 dijo:


> La pregunta es: quien votó primero el PP o los de UPN, porque eso lo aclara todo.
> Si fueron los del PP, eso pudo haber sido un error.
> Si los de UPN votaron primero, lo del PP fue para corregir el descontrol de unos desgraciados con opinión propia.





Coviban dijo:


> Vamos que el pp obligó a upn a que votaran a favor porque lo tenían pactado con psoe. Upn se echa atrás en el último momento y el pp hace que uno de los suyos se "equivoque"



el PPSOE en todo su esplendor sin caretas.

- oye pedro que apoyamos la reformilla, pero tenemos que salvar la cara votando no.
- no te preocupes pablo lo entiendo. pero estate atento a lo que hacen los de la derecha autónoma confederada de navarra.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Risitas (3 Feb 2022)

Justo ese del PP que voto a favor de la reforma esta siendo investigado por corrupción....

Vamos que igual el PSOE compro su voto a cambio e algun favorcillo.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Justo ese del PP que voto a favor de la reforma esta siendo investigado por corrupción....
> 
> Vamos que igual el PSOE compro su voto a cambio e algun favorcillo.




​


----------



## Roedr (3 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Mi hermana trabaja con contrato temporal en una tienda de ropa...en que le afecta ? Le van hacer fija?



jajaja


----------



## César Borgia (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Roedr (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Olona ahora defendiendo al diputado sucnormal del pp.
> 
> "SE HA HURTADO LA SOBERANIA POPULAR."
> 
> Acusa a Batet de Prevaricación.



Olona es la más inteligente. Si dice eso, es que es la explicación más probable. 

Por cierto, putadón que Olona, lo mejor que hay en el congreso, se vaya a hacer oposición en Andalucía.


----------



## Demi Grante (4 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El PP negocio con los diputados de UPN para que votaran NO y estos lo OCULTARON hasta el ultimo momento ... para que el gobierno no pidiera la abstencion de los del PNV
> 
> Y ya veremos que pasa en navarra ya que el SI fue por un pacto del PSOE con UPN alli y eso se va a la mierda ...
> 
> ...



Tampoco se puede descartar un Tamayazo, pero 95% estoy seguro que este ridículo bochornoso ha sido porque el PP lleva a monos en vez de a personas a sus listas.

En cuanto a Navarra Suma, ahí ha habido Tamayazo casi seguro.



Y sobre lo que de la reforma laboral dependía la legislatura tampoco te flipes. De lo único que dependía era de los presupuestos que se aprobaron de este año ya que son prorrogables para el año que viene. La reforma laboral es de las leyes más importantes propagandísticamente hablando para este gobierno aunque a efectos prácticos es 9/10 la del PP.

Si hubiera algo de sentido común en España, esto tendría que ser el fin del Casado.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (4 Feb 2022)

Joder que mierda, estan borrando los comentarios en los videos del Inmundo, Cadesa NoSer y Lo País.
Aquí se puede comentar lo que ha pasado:


----------



## Roedr (4 Feb 2022)

Otra cosa. ¿Puede alguien tirar a Casado al cubo de la basura?. Si es verdad lo que dice Olona, que estoy seguro de que es verdad, debería estar ahora mismo montando un tifostio mundial. 

De verdad, jamás he visto en la oposición, tanto del PP como del PSOE, a sujeto más inútil haciendo de oposición.


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (4 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> 70 mil leuros y no sabe apretar un botón.
> Ver archivo adjunto 930659



ES SUBNORNAL??
GRANDE DON ALBERTO CASERO.


----------



## JB12 (4 Feb 2022)

Chanel ha marcado el camino, hahahahahahha


----------



## Kanime (4 Feb 2022)

fake news diputadoq no sabiua manejar elmovil pues.. amigo eso no esta aprobado esos chismes se bloquean y de todo eso noes valido


----------



## Kanime (4 Feb 2022)

Hot Monkey Triana dijo:


> ES SUBNORNAL??
> GRANDE DON ALBERTO CASERO.



voto telematico con una app q se bloquea eso no es valido


----------



## Kanime (4 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



pues a liarla ala calle a moncloa a sacar al perro

esto esla chispa q necesitamos para echar al perro


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (4 Feb 2022)

A SEGUIR RABIANDO, CERDOS.
QUE APRENDA A VOTAR EL CARA DE SUBNORMAL.


----------



## xicomalo (4 Feb 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Tampoco se puede descartar un Tamayazo, pero 95% estoy seguro que este ridículo bochornoso ha sido porque el PP lleva a monos en vez de a personas a sus listas.
> 
> En cuanto a Navarra Suma, ahí ha habido Tamayazo casi seguro.
> 
> ...



El Tamayazo era lo que queria hacer el PP con el voto de los dos de UPN que dijeron que votarian SI hasta el ultimo momento para que Bildu ERC y PNV se confiaran y votaran que NO pensado que saldria el SI y asi el PP quería meter el GOL mas grande jodiendo la ley mas importante de la legislatura 

UPN ya pidio que esos diputados dejen el acta , pero esta claro que el acta es de los diputados asi que ya veremos si se van al grupo mixto ...

Se ve claro en los videos a los del PP y VOX saltando de alegria ...

Si hoy no sale la reforma casi seguro que Yolanda dimite y se tendría una crisis gorda de gobierno ... 


El del PP hoy se equivoco en tres votaciones mas , asi que no fue la unica por mucho que diga el PP que no.

Pero bueno me alegro que se vea que los de derechas son eso que tanto hablan de meritocracia ... y en la votacion mas importante el tio va y la caga jajaja

Por fin alguien del PP hace algo bien aunque se cagandola.


----------



## Demi Grante (4 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Eso no es verdad ... si el tio es un inutil pues nada , esta claro que el PP no puede decir tenemos un diputado tonto que no puede ni votar y perdemos la votación mas importante del año por un puto voto



This.
Espero que esta humillación se la recuerden durante semanas en todos los programas de humor a Casado para que presente su dimisión del Partido Payaso. Panda de inútiles.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (4 Feb 2022)

Par el tamayazo el pp no se quejo tanto!

perro se mea en la cara de todos, fracasado es que no tiene ni suerte!


----------



## xicomalo (4 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Solo se puede cambiar el voto si es un error informático, NO un error personal ... tanto en el congreso como telematico ...


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (4 Feb 2022)

JAJAJAJAJA PERO CON ESA CARA SE SORPRENDEN QUE VOTE MAL?
A SEGUIR MAMANDO FACHAS DE MIERDA.
ESPUMA EN LA BOCA.
RABIOSOS COMO PERROS.
A MAMARLA!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (4 Feb 2022)

El pp le quito el 80% de derechos a los curritos y el psoe consigue devolverles un 10%, resultado aun palman los curritos un 70%, y eso es lo mas progresista posible!


----------



## Demi Grante (4 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El Tamayazo era lo que queria hacer el PP con el voto de los dos de UPN que dijeron que votarian SI hasta el ultimo momento para que Bildu ERC y PNV se confiaran y votaran que NO pensado que saldria el SI y asi el PP quería meter el GOL mas grande jodiendo la ley mas importante de la legislatura
> 
> UPN ya pidio que esos diputados dejen el acta , pero esta claro que el acta es de los diputados asi que ya veremos si se van al grupo mixto ...
> 
> ...



El Tamayazo de UPN es innegable. No creo que el PP pudiera superar las prebendas que le ofreció el PSOE a Navarra Suma para obtener su visto bueno, pero lo que sí que pudo el PP es comprar a 2 personas.

Y sobre el tontainas del PP que votó Sí, ojo. Tonto es casi seguro, pero que haya sido un vendido al PSOE no es descartable. Si es tan tonto como parece seguro que ha dejado pruebas.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Avila256 (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Voto telematico además.
> Hackeado por los rusos.



No, si la culpa fue del informático que tuvo que ir a su casa para" instalarle el portátil".
Porque está gente solo sabe haber política, o sea marear la perdiz.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Feb 2022)

Joder... como está el patio.

La verdad, es que, se mire como se mire.... es para...

Si de verdad se ha equivocado.... ¿¡es un puto inútil que no sabe ni apretar un botón!?

Si no se ha equivocado... en fin.


Mafia, mafia, mafia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



qué acostumbrado está a los pucherazos el hijo de puta. 

Este delincuente es increíble que no esté todavía en la cárcel. Pero caerá ! muy corrupto tiene que estar todo el establishment para dejarle pasar todo.


----------



## Felson (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Se llama PPSOE. Alberto Casero ya tiene jubilación para los próximos 200 años, pero pagados por el PP... el PPsoe. Ya no se pueden reír más en la cara de la gente, de los que los votan... Este es el siguiente paso a reírse en su cara... Ahora se ríen en su culo... mejor dicho y explicado, se ríen con su culo en tu cara.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)

Pues como para votar en el parlamento si vamos a la guerra con Rusia están estos


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



En resumen: 

La pepé le ha soltao un buen maletin a los de UPN y el CNI que no es tonto y se entera de todo lo sabia y la pesoe le ha soltao un buen paletin al borjamaricon torero de mierda este 

La putrefaccion del parlamento actual esta dejando en un juego de patio de parvulitos a la restauracion del siglo 19


----------



## Vulcan86 (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> El PP dice que es un error informático. Que el diputado fue en persona al congreso y no le dejaron entrar.



Pues vox lo va a denunciar


----------



## magnificent (4 Feb 2022)

Estas cosas solo pasan en paises bananeros como Hezpaña


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Feb 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Y el PP quiere que le votemos para gobernar un país? Si no son capaces ni de votar lo que quieren. Amos no me jodas, vamos a tener PSOE hasta que nos aburramos.



Yo ya lo llevo diciendo desde hace muchos años.

Será Democracia Participativa o Socialismo.


Luego vendrán los lloros.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> En resumen:
> 
> La pepé le ha soltao un buen maletin a los de UPN y el CNI que no es tonto y se entera de todo lo sabia y la pesoe le ha soltao un buen paletin al borjamaricon torero de mierda este
> 
> La putrefaccion del parlamento actual esta dejando en un juego de patio de parvulitos a la restauracion del siglo 19



El mejor mensaje de todo el hilo. ¡Qué risas me estoy pegando esta noche con el circo que es la casa de putas del parlamento de Hispanistán! 
Dentro de todos los males que trae la gitanotorerada, algo bueno tenía que tener dejar entrar a esos mequetrefes en la escena política.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Pues vox lo va a denunciar



PP, PSOE, Ciudagramos y VOX son la misma mierda, por si alguno todavía no se había enterado y aún piensa que son patriotas a la vez que antisistema.


----------



## Nefersen (4 Feb 2022)

Un tipo que cobra un pastón + dietas y prebendas de todo tipo, para acudir una vez a la semana al Parlamento y votar. No sólo no acude por sus santos cojones, sino que cuando vota telemáticamente no tiene ni el prurito de fijarse bien en lo que vota. Y no en una ley cualquiera, sino en una que es la espina dorsal de la legislatura Sánchez. 

De verdad que esta gente... Qué patético es todo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Mi hermana trabaja con contrato temporal en una tienda de ropa...en que le afecta ? Le van hacer fija?



Que alguien explique las maravillas de la nueva reforma. Si es que realmente hacen algo para mejorar la vida de los trabajadores, que lo dudo.

Al final lo que harán es enchufar a miles de hijas de puta en chiringuitos, en hospitales, colegios...... las hacen fijas con sueldazos y dirán que crece el empleo. Más funcionarios y los remeros a pagar más impuestos.


----------



## xicomalo (4 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Un tipo que cobra un pastón + dietas y prebendas de todo tipo, para acudir una vez a la semana al Parlamento y votar. No sólo no acude por sus santos cojones, sino que cuando vota telemáticamente no tiene ni el prurito de fijarse bien en lo que vota. Y no en una ley cualquiera, sino en una que es la espina dorsal de la legislatura Sánchez.
> 
> De verdad que esta gente... Qué patético es todo.



Pues es verdad yo es que me alegro del inútil este , pero es que si sale que NO se jode el gobierno de coalición y ya veríamos si no se tendría de verdad adelanto.

Me alegro por las mejoras laborales y que no se joda el gobierno, pero que sea por ese inutil es para pensarlo.


----------



## MALASPINA (4 Feb 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Vamos que el pp obligó a upn a que votaran a favor porque lo tenían pactado con psoe. Upn se echa atrás en el último momento y el pp hace que uno de los suyos se "equivoque"



No hay errores. 

El PP está de acuerdo pero x VOX, montan el circo


----------



## xicomalo (4 Feb 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> El pp le quito el 80% de derechos a los curritos y el psoe consigue devolverles un 10%, resultado aun palman los curritos un 70%, y eso es lo mas progresista posible!



La cuestión NO es si es un 30% o un 10% los que se regresan, la cuestión es que cosas de las que se tenian eran mas importantes y se hace las que recupera mas derechas, ademas de añadir otros como que las subcontratas tengan que tener el convenio del sector ...


----------



## Antiparras (4 Feb 2022)

menudo circo de 3 pistas que han montado, a saber como acaba todo, pero de momento nos quedan algunos memes buenos


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Feb 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Feb 2022)

Dylan Leary dijo:


>




Jajajajajajaja me estoy descojonando vivo


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Feb 2022)

De verdad es que flipo.

Si hubiese salido no el gobierno pacta una reforma mas "izquierdista" con ERC. Y ya.

¿cual es problema?

La conspiracion de los maletines es una subnormalada.


----------



## peterr (4 Feb 2022)

Es tan fortuito como la destrucción de los portátiles de Barcenas.
Antes de votar a esos voto a podemos, y eso que vox es lo único útil.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (4 Feb 2022)

La merichell se la va a tener que envainar. Posible prevaricación. Esto con sus matices es como lo del perroflauta inhabilitado de podemos, que quería darle el acta de diputado y a la merichell le dieron la oportunidad de desdecirse bajo la pena de estar cometiendo prevaricación y lo hizo.

Pues estamos casi en lo mismo, aunque esto es más grave aún.


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> menudo circo de 3 pistas que han montado, a saber como acaba todo, pero de momento nos quedan algunos memes buenos


----------



## MarloStanfield (4 Feb 2022)

los progres que se ríen de lo que ha pasado hoy son los que clamaban al cielo por el tamayazo??? por aclararme...


----------



## Rovusthiano (4 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> El Tamayazo era lo que queria hacer el PP con el voto de los dos de UPN que dijeron que votarian SI hasta el ultimo momento para que Bildu ERC y PNV se confiaran y votaran que NO pensado que saldria el SI y asi el PP quería meter el GOL mas grande jodiendo la ley mas importante de la legislatura
> 
> UPN ya pidio que esos diputados dejen el acta , pero esta claro que el acta es de los diputados asi que ya veremos si se van al grupo mixto ...
> 
> ...



Pero lávate, so puerco.


----------



## pepetemete (4 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Cuánto se habrá llevado a la saca??
> 
> Esta farsa oligarquica que vivimos SÓLO SE MANTIENE POR LA CORRUPCIÓN



Nada, va todo incluido en el sueldo de lacayo


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## pepetemete (4 Feb 2022)

Lo que me parece más estúpido es el hecho de que monten un circo, le llames democracia y le den a la gente una falsa sensación de que tienen derechos y toda esa mierda, cuando ellos en realidad son una mafia.

No sé, creo que hoy en día votar es de subnormales.


----------



## Rovusthiano (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> menudo circo de 3 pistas que han montado, a saber como acaba todo, pero de momento nos quedan algunos memes buenos



Loroparque más que circo.


----------



## Rovusthiano (4 Feb 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser como los wiskitos de Estela Reynolds: cortito.


----------



## asakopako (4 Feb 2022)

No ha sido un error. Ha sido lo que le ha ordenado fracasado que estaba deseando votar de acuerdo con su noBio perro sánchez, pero han mandado a un tonto útil a hacer el paripé.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Feb 2022)

Esto es una puta vergüenza. EL PP lleva haciéndole el caldo gordo a la PEZOE más de 40 años.

La única posibilidad que veo a este partido de mierda es que fraCasado y su cúpula de mierda se den una buena Hostia electoral(sorpasso voxero incluido ) y que Ayuso se haga con el control y que aniquile al 90 % de estos putos inútiles. 

Joder,pobre España, así es imposible levantar cabeza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Sigues mintiendo. No se ha equivocado, ha hecho como que se ha equivocado. Pero su equivocacion no era problema si Batet hubiera cumplido el reglamento y hubiera por tlfno. para comprobar el sentido del voto, a lo que esta obligada por el reglamento del congreso. Ha habido acuerdo entre dos escorias: PP y PSOE



Te voy a reportar por lo de "escoria".


----------



## Akira. (4 Feb 2022)

Votontos discutiendo sobre si votar a unos u otros creyendo que están en una democracia real cuando todo esta orquestadísimo. Poco os pasa me parece.


----------



## Cremilo (4 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Y el muy capullo cuelga un vídeo manipulado para que no se vea el lío que se hacen con el resultado. Marca Fraudez.

Por cierto, que la sociata pelofrito no sepa sumar entra dentro de lo esperable, pero que la acompañen en su error todos los que celebran confiados la supuesta derogación, ya es de traca. Denota que o bien comparten su _anumerismo_, o que su esfuerzo mental se limita a apretar el botón que les han mandado y con eso ya dan por cumplido su trabajo.


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Feb 2022)

Todo ha salido como lo pactado. Circulen borregos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (4 Feb 2022)

Aquí hay bases legales para follarse por los tres agujeros a la Meritxell Batet....

*Resolución de la Mesa del Congreso de los Diputados, de 21 de mayo de 2012, para el desarrollo del procedimiento de votación telemática :*













Si estos dos procedimientos no se han cumplido, la reforma de la Yoli puede acabar en el cubo de la basura y con la Meritxell en la trena....

Estos rojeras hacen cosas chulísimas ¡¡¡¡¡ Ya lo veo....


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)

Sánchez y Casado:


----------



## HurreKin (4 Feb 2022)

Federico a muertr


----------



## Juanchufri (4 Feb 2022)

Estos dos diputados merecen mi aplauso. Cualquiera que rompa la "disciplina" de voto lo merece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> La pp traidora.
> 
> Nada nuevo



Está claro que la política es una performance para entretener a los tontos.

Si la patronal , ETA y los independentistas están en el mismo bando , es que siempre lo estuvieron.









CEOE aplaude la aprobación de la reforma laboral: "Consolida lo esencial de la de 2012"


La patronal CEOE ha valorado positivamente que el Congreso de los Diputados haya votado mayoritariamente a favor de la reforma laboral. La cámara baja ha dado definitivamente el visto bueno al real decreto con las medidas consensuadas un mes antes entre el Gobierno, la patronal y los sindicatos...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## NIKK (4 Feb 2022)

Está claro que estaba todo pactado.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)

Que se llame Casero , vote desde casa y se equivoque. 

Ni Mr Bean.


----------



## Taxis. (4 Feb 2022)

Convalidación del maquillaje a la reforma laboral _chulísima... _


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Feb 2022)

Otra brillante gestion de FraCasado que en su camino por ir a la Moncloa por el años 34.5050 Despues de la segunda venida de Jesucristo.


Este es el que quiere liderar el pais con moderación....ese que voto no a sacar a Sanchez del gobierno.


Este es el mismo que FraCasado que negocio los jueces para darselos al Psoe, y sorpresa. Cuando salga la resolución por el 3 mandato de Sanchez, este tribunal votara que fue legal. Como tragamos con los pasaportes, restricciones y mascarillas.


Pero la Prioridad de FraCasado es una ley de pandemias para sacarnos nuestros derechos en la proxima pandemia alli por el año 2120.


Gracias FraCasado, esa alternativa sensata y a rezar que Vox le saque las castañas del fuego.


----------



## chemarin (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Huele a pactos PP-PSOE, se montan la película del "error" pero apoyan al Gobierno.


----------



## paxx (4 Feb 2022)

El PSOE había perdido la votación por dos de navarra… entonces se ha activado el voto erróneo del PP porque la reforma tenía que aprobarse si o si,,, de ahí que ni casado ni Teodoro celebrasen la derogación del decreto ley y Sánchez pidiese calma a sus vice presidentas.

Esto tendría que acabar con alguien en la puta cárcel pero en dos días no se sabra nada.

Pero en 3 años dirán en el constitucional que fue una votación ilegal, como el estado de alarma.

gracias a dos diputados de navarra que han provocado un fallo en matrix y han sacado la realidad de PP y psoe.
Si hubiese sido un fallo , hoy todo el PP tendría que liar la puta guerra mundial!!!!


----------



## nelsoncito (4 Feb 2022)

Disminuido dijo:


> Nadie lo sabe tu disimula como todos



Yo te lo explico:


El despido improcedente queda con 33 días. No se recuperan los 45 días previos a la reforma del PP.
Los salarios de tramitación que eliminó el PP quedan desaparecidos.
Se incluye la posibilidad indiscriminada del ERTE para las empresas. Los sindicatos cobrarán por dar un cursillo a los trabajadores erteados.
Inclusión de ínfimas mejoras cosméticas en contratos temporales y en jerarquía de los convenios.


----------



## butricio (4 Feb 2022)

No hay que remontarse mucho atras para recordar lo que paso con la mocion de censura a SNCHZ


----------



## Kolobok (4 Feb 2022)

Los del PP siempre han sido unos guarros conspiradores, nunca nunca puedes fiarte de ellos.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> El PP dice que es un error informático. Que el diputado fue en persona al congreso y no le dejaron entrar.



no estaba enfermo? uy uy uy...


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Feb 2022)

A ver, la reforma esa ¿Que cambia sustancialmente?

Porque yo me quedé con la idea de que no era más que maquillaje.

Dicho esto, el Partido Prescindible se puede ir ATPC en bloque.

Dejen a Ayuso y a su equipo que es lo único con bastantes más de tres neuronas y cierren la puerta desde fuera.


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2022)

"Largo Caballero actuó como queremos actuar hoy nosotros." Pedro Sánchez, discurso en la clausura del XLIII Congreso de UGT el 19-5-2021.

“El Partido socialista no es reformista, cuando ha habido necesidad de romper con la legalidad, sin ningún reparo y sin escrúpulo.” Largo Caballero, discurso en el XIII Congreso del PSOE, en 1932, siendo ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social.


----------



## Lovecraf (4 Feb 2022)

Si la PP o VOX recurren al prostitucional se pueden pedir cautelares ? Supongo que no y que el prostitucional tardará años en decidir. Es así?


----------



## CommiePig (4 Feb 2022)

pucherazo prevaricador, el largocaballerismo en la pso es atavico


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> eso es solo en la teoría, en la práctica un temporal cobra indemnización cada vez que lo despiden o termina su contrato, a un fijo discontinuo no necesitan despedirlo, lo mandan a casa sin sueldo a cobrar el paro si le corresponde y ya lo llamarán a trabajar si eso, al final el trabajador tiene que comer y se busca otro trabajo y cuando no acude al llamamiento de la primera empresa porque ya ha encontrado otra cosa el contrato se rescinde y no cobra ninguna indemnización.



ojo acabo de mirar una noticia de 20 minutos y poner esto,a mi me parece muy importante.

Para actividades estacionales como el turismo, que hasta ahora se nutren en gran medida de contratos temporales, se reforma y se busca impulsar el *contrato fijo discontinuo*, tal y como planteó el Gobierno desde el inicio de la negociación. Podrán acogerse a esta modalidad los trabajos en contratas administrativas o mercantiles, y se reconocerá la antigüedad de todo el periodo de la relación laboral, no sólo de los periodos efectivamente trabajados, pese a la oposición inicial de la CEOE a esta propuesta. 

esto es muy importante no se si contara para paro o solo para indemnizacion en caso de despido y para el finiquito.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Feb 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Vamos que el pp obligó a upn a que votaran a favor porque lo tenían pactado con psoe. Upn se echa atrás en el último momento y el pp hace que uno de los suyos se "equivoque"



Asi es hamego. Todo un teatrillo porque habia qye sacar la esta reforma. No hemos parado de tener cosas parecidas cuandi se aprobaron los estados de alarma y otras tantas cosas. 

Esto es turnismo puro y duro como en la epoca de Canovas y Sagasta


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cuando los de vox votaron junto al psoe para dar el visto bueno al "reparto" de los fondos europeos, espero que también fuera una equivocación



Justo después de votar a favor con excusas absurdas, se lamentaron diciendo que fue un error. A la hora de la verdad, todos ayudan a la PSOE. Fijaos en lo que hacen, no lo que dicen.


----------



## Javiser (4 Feb 2022)

Son tres botones , SI, NO, ABSTENCIÓN. Además son de diferentes colorines tipo semáforo para que no te líes ( rojo el NO, verde el SI, y amarillo la abstención) .

Cuando das el botón, por si has equivocado y quieres cambiar, hay otro botón para confirmar, si no lo das ese voto no se ha emitido.

Luego te llaman para confirmar .

Dicho de otra forma, para equivocarte debes ser subnormal profundo digno de paguita, o en realidad te "equivocas" a posta.


----------



## paxx (4 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Son tres botones , SI, NO, ABSTENCIÓN. Además son de diferentes colorines tipo semáforo para que no te líes ( rojo el NO, verde el SI, y amarillo la abstención) .
> 
> Cuando das el botón, por si has equivocado y quieres cambiar, hay otro botón para confirmar, si no lo das ese voto no se ha emitido.
> 
> ...



A ver… es IMPOSIBLE equivocarse joder, dejar de hablar de equivocación… no es posible, hasta un niño de 3 años si le dices que vote si, vota si.
No es posible el fallo humano y ya está . Esque que la gente hable de fallo en el voto me parece surrealista…


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Olona ahora defendiendo al diputado sucnormal del pp.
> 
> "SE HA HURTADO LA SOBERANIA POPULAR."
> 
> Acusa a Batet de Prevaricación.



Da por bueno el teatro en vez de denunciarlo, luego ella también está haciendo su papel.


----------



## Javiser (4 Feb 2022)

paxx dijo:


> A ver… es IMPOSIBLE equivocarse joder, dejar de hablar de equivocación… no es posible, hasta un niño de 3 años si le dices que vote si, vota si.
> No es posible el fallo humano y ya está . Esque que la gente hable de fallo en el voto me parece surrealista…



Has leído la última frase ?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



"Equivocado"


----------



## PASEANTE (4 Feb 2022)

Podemos afirmar ya con rotundidad y pruebas empíricas, que claramente son retrasados, las risas de Sanchez deben estar oyéndose desde Moscú...


----------



## yatellamoyo (4 Feb 2022)

El* teletrabajo *es el futuro nos dicen ... 

Vaya ejemplo bueno


----------



## paxx (4 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Has leído la última frase ?



Si si, mi mensaje no iba en contra del tuyo , era por comentar


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Feb 2022)

Y ese "inútil" seguirá cobrando sus 70 000 Eurazos (+dietas y prebendas) mientras vosotros remais y/o racionais vuestros doritos.

En la privada no dura ni 5 minutos. Patético.

Y si no ha sido un error, lo de Fracasado poniendo en duda el sistema de votación y todo lo que representa es para llevarle a tribunales como mínimo.

En fin... poco pan y pésimo circo


----------



## |||||||| (4 Feb 2022)

jajaja, el PP es la marca blanca del PSOE

Y ElPromotorrrrrrr, tú sigue posteando tonterías de la mujer de Abascal, comemierdas


----------



## Zepequenhô (4 Feb 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Y si no ha sido un error, lo de Fracasado poniendo en duda el sistema de votación y todo lo que representa es para llevarle a tribunales como mínimo.
> 
> En fin... poco pan y pésimo circo



Vamos a ver. No es un error.

El Gobierno español aprueba la reforma laboral que exige la UE – EUROEFE EURACTIV

La reforma laboral venía impuesta por la UE como algo obligatorio para acceder a los fondos de recuperación. Pero el PP, habiendo impulsado la anterior reforma laboral, que también venía impuesta por la UE, ha preferido no desdecirse y han "sorteado" quién se equivocaba. Porque los de UPN se negaron. Lo mismo que han hecho los del PSOE y Podemos diciendo que es algo que han hecho ellos, cuando en realidad lo ha impuesto la UE.

Es un circo que sus señorías montan, cada partido para sus votantes, en lugar de decir la verdad.


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Vamos a ver. No es un error.
> 
> El Gobierno español aprueba la reforma laboral que exige la UE – EUROEFE EURACTIV
> 
> ...



Por eso mismo puse lo de inutil entre comillas, porque está claro que no se equivocó


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> 70 mil leuros y no sabe apretar un botón.
> Ver archivo adjunto 930659



Tiene cara de gorrino, está bien cebao.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2022)

El PP riéndose de sus votontos y de los españoles en su cara.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Feb 2022)

Más repugnantes sois los remeros que financiáis este esperpento.


----------



## ENRABATOR (4 Feb 2022)

Habria que abrir un hilo dediado al @El Promotor jaja y @txusky_g los CM peperos del foro


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Si un autónomo en caso de necesitar un empleado , le sale más caro contratarlo de lo que gana con su presencia, obviamente no lo contrata.
Busca alternativas mecánicas o métodos de autoservicio para prescindir de la ayuda humana.

¿ cuánto tendría que pagar un agricultor a una cosechadora si hace el trabajo de 1000 jornaleros ?

Por ejemplo las gasolineras , lavado de coches , pago en las autopistas .... incluso los empleados de banca cuyo trabajo ya hacen los usuarios a través de internet .

por otra parte está la deslocalización como en el caso de Zara , que en el momento que vio que era mucho más barato traer contenedores de ropa de China , Marruecos , India, que dar trabajo a cooperativas en España, desaparecieron miles de puestos de trabajo.

y como la ropa infinidad de industrias que ya no existen en España .


La deslocalización para trabajos de " oficina y ordenador " será la reacción ante esta reforma . Lo mismo es estar trabajando para una empresa desde casa a 1 kilómetro que a 10.000 en la India . De hecho cientos de miles de empleados hindúes toman el relevo cuando llega la noche en Estados Unidos.

que a quien arruinará será a los autónomos que no puedan prescindir del equipo humano , como peluquerías , cafeterías y restaurantes ( a no ser que el autoservicio se imponga y sólo queden los McDonalds .

Es posible que lo que realmente persigan sea una inflación a la Venezolana . Es lo mismo que una quita bancaria , la ansiada redistribución de la riqueza del social-comunismo . De esta manera se reduce considerablemente los ahorros y el valor de las deudas . Una solución a la estafa piramidal de las hipotecas que de otra manera podría derrumbarse si los pisos tuviesen su precio real.

Los ricos no tienen dinero , sólo tienen inversiones y lo que les importa realmente es la generación de ingresos futuros , no de ingresos pasados que ya están convertidos en bienes tangibles.


----------



## Antiparras (4 Feb 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> ojo acabo de mirar una noticia de 20 minutos y poner esto,a mi me parece muy importante.
> 
> Para actividades estacionales como el turismo, que hasta ahora se nutren en gran medida de contratos temporales, se reforma y se busca impulsar el *contrato fijo discontinuo*, tal y como planteó el Gobierno desde el inicio de la negociación. Podrán acogerse a esta modalidad los trabajos en contratas administrativas o mercantiles, y se reconocerá la antigüedad de todo el periodo de la relación laboral, no sólo de los periodos efectivamente trabajados, pese a la oposición inicial de la CEOE a esta propuesta.
> 
> esto es muy importante no se si contara para paro o solo para indemnizacion en caso de despido y para el finiquito.



no cuenta para la indemnización ni para el paro, solo para el cobro de la antigüedad en el periodo de trabajo efectivo.

¿Cómo se calcula la indemnización por despido de los trabajadores fijos discontinuos?


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Feb 2022)

"Según las actas de la tarde de ayer,* de las 28 votaciones* que tuvieron lugar ayer en el Congreso, *Casero se equivocó en tres.* La más desastrosa para su partido fue la convalidación de la reforma laboral, a la que dio su aprobación. Pero a la hora de decidir si el decreto se tramitaba como proyecto de ley --lo que permite a los grupos introducir cambios--,* votó no, en contra de las indicaciones de su partido*. Ahí no acabó la cosa: en una moción presentada por el PP con cinco puntos,* también votó negativamente al primero de ellos*."


Lo he copiado de la web de la Sexta (supongo que no es la más fiable pero es la primera que aparece)

Inclinandosnos por la navaja de Ockham, supongo que es lo que tiene tener un inútil haciendo una tarea importante , que tarde o temprano la lía parda. 

Y el teatro de Fracasado esperpéntico, llorando y culpando el sistema en vez de asumir consecuencias (tanto él como sus diputados)


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



¿Equivocado? ¿es que alguien puede "equivocarse" votando? ¿Quiere decir que su voto ya estaba decidido por terceros antes de votar? 

Disciplina de voto = corrupción absoluta


----------



## Kabraloka (4 Feb 2022)

bof 
pedazo de asno


----------



## txusky_g (4 Feb 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Habria que abrir un hilo dediado al @El Promotor jaja y @txusky_g los CM peperos del foro



Menudo mongo el diputado de marras. Uno de los males del PP desde Rajoy es que tiene mucho idiota dentro.

Además es la mano derecha de Teodoro. Mongo sobre mongo = mongo al cubo.


----------



## txusky_g (4 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @txusky_g ...



ya he puesto lo mongo que me parece el sujeto. Además mano derecha de Teodoro, otro mongo.


----------



## Deitano (4 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Menudo mongo el diputado de marras. Uno de los males del PP desde Rajoy es que tiene mucho idiota dentro.
> 
> Además es la mano derecha de Teodoro. Mongo sobre mongo = mongo al cubo.



¿En serio piensa que fue un error?

¿Otro más?


----------



## Tackler (4 Feb 2022)

Exactamente qué se recupera? Ya que te las das de entendido...


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Feb 2022)

La momia de Franco será quien pulsó el botón por error ...


----------



## txusky_g (4 Feb 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿En serio piensa que fue un error?
> 
> ¿Otro más?



Al principio dudaba. Pero luego he visto la foto del sujeto y con esa cara de idiota he descartado que haya sido maldad.


----------



## CommiePig (4 Feb 2022)

falta la prevaricadora Batet


----------



## CarneconOjos (4 Feb 2022)

Los del sindicato (pan duro) de Vox!! Lo van a llevar clarito, muy raro será que no les partan la puta cara, cuando se posen por un barrio obrero para pedir el voto. Y qué el busca piedras del norte, ya tendrá su _kale borroka_ obrera, para promocionarse el hijo de la gran puta y hacer currículo.


----------



## tunante (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mr. VULT (4 Feb 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> falta la prevaricadora Batet



Diran que el que le tenia que pasar la reclamacion, tambien se equivoco. Y que no consta nada en el "sistema informatico".


----------



## tatenen (4 Feb 2022)

Creo que el tío es un cazurro certificado, no hay razón de sorprednete, el rasgo más importnate para medrar en política no es la inteligencia, sino la psicopatía. Yo veo 2 posibilidades:

1.- Al tío le han pagado para que vote a favor. Luego hace el paripé de que se ha equivocado (es mejor quedar de bobo a quedar de cabrón corrupto) y ya. No me cuadra mucho, porque parece ser que el tío intentó votar presencialente, aduciendo error, y fue la Batet la que se lo impidió (algo ilegal), si le dice que pase que vote presencialmente, obviametne hubiera votado en contra. Salvo, que todo este paripé estuviera acordad hasta el extremo de querer cambiar el voto y que la Batet le parara. Todo que fuera un teatro. Difícil de creer? Puede ser, pero cosas raras veredes...

2.- El tío se ha equivocado. dicen que se ha equivocado antes también en otras votaciones, que es tonto. Puede ser, pero puede ser que no. hay gente que es disléxica, que dice mal las palabras, y no es tonta, es un "defecto". Yo soy disléxico al escribir, leed mis mensajes, las letras cambiadas siempre. Y si no reviso un texto, es un horror. Y esa dislexia a mi a veces me ha hecho cometer errores de lo más estúpido como clickar sí en un diálogo cuando tengo que clickar no, lo que le ha pasado al tío este. Cierto es que me pasa pocas veces, pero he conocido a un par que parecía que se equivocaban aposta, izquierda derecha, ver un semáforo en verde, y pararse hasta que se pone rojo, gente realmente muy inteligente que lleva un despoiste encima para esas cosas que lo flipas.

Así que reltivicemos, o es opción 1 (se ha montado un teatrillo y para salvar el culo el tío dice que se ha equivocado), o realmente se ha equivocado y han prevaricado.


----------



## Sputnik (4 Feb 2022)

Que chorprecha
No se podia de INTUIR
ME se a ido el deo!


Jurjurjur...jijijj¡


Fuego purificador sobre toda esta morralla pseudohumana!!


----------



## remosinganas (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



es ñoño del chavo del 8


----------



## paxx (4 Feb 2022)

Alberto Casero dice por escrito al Congreso que votó no y que hubo un fallo técnico

Imagino que esto no quedará impune… 


ya si eso en 2025 que el constitucional diga que la ley es ilegal.


----------



## elpaguitas (4 Feb 2022)

para empezar no debería existir la disciplina de voto. para eso que solo se pague aun diputado por partido


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Feb 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Los del sindicato (pan duro) de Vox!! Lo van a llevar clarito, muy raro será que no les partan la puta cara, cuando se posen por un barrio obrero para pedir el voto. Y qué el busca piedras del norte, ya tendrá su _kale borroka_ obrera, para promocionarse el hijo de la gran puta y hacer currículo.



Es aquí donde se ve que los voxemitas patrios son muy distintos de otros partidos políticos en teoría "hermanos" como el frente nacional francés, quienes sí se preocupan más por el obrero.

La votación amañada de ayer ha supuesto un verdadero tortazo a toda la Brunete mediática de la derecha rancia de Hispanistán.
Se veían a sí mismos como los impulsores de una crisis de gobernabilidad que abocase a unas nuevas elecciones generales anticipadas, pero muy a su pesar el gobierno de Sánchez seguirá por un tiempo más.
Los izquierdistas que votaron en contra de esta reforma siempre podrán esperar tiempos mejores para proponer una nueva reforma laboral más acorde a sus intereses si la aritmética parlamentaria futura lo permite, pero los gitanotoreros y los borjamaris peperos no van a tener una oportunidad como la de ayer en mucho tiempo.
En definitiva, las lágrimas de los Pagascalmoris son mi nutrición hoy.


----------



## Mr. VULT (4 Feb 2022)

elpaguitas dijo:


> para empezar no debería existir la disciplina de voto. para eso que solo se pague aun diputado por partido



Tambien podemos eliminar todos los reglamentos y leyes para que la PSOE haga y deshaga sin que se monten estos escandalos. 

Si robarte la cartera no es un delito, ya no pierdes dinero, ¿no?


----------



## TRAVIS KVAPIL (4 Feb 2022)

este es el nivel ¿por qué estos seres no trabajan en la empresa privada? ahí tenéis la respuesta.
Eso sí, la culpa no es de este sujeto con merma mental aguda, la culpa es del idiota que vota a esta clase de seres.
En el congreso no se salva nadie...sin miedo jamás cambiaran, ellos viven como dioses mientras el resto soportamos a esta clase parasitaria.


----------



## Thebore (4 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> _Para ejercer su voto, el diputado autorizado deberá acceder mediante su contraseña a la intranet del Congreso. La comprobación telemática de la identidad del diputado autorizado mediante un certificado de firma digital será imprescindible para concluir con éxito la votación. Tras ejercer el voto, la Presidencia comprobará telefónicamente con el diputado autorizado, antes del inicio de la votación presencial en el Pleno, la emisión efectiva del voto y el sentido de éste. _



Se te olvida un pequeño detalle: El sistema pide una doble confirmación del voto antes de emitir un certificado y hasta ahora nunca ha fallado.


----------



## kdkilo (4 Feb 2022)

DEfinicion clasica de gaming de MANCO


----------



## |||||||| (4 Feb 2022)

paxx dijo:


> Alberto Casero dice por escrito al Congreso que votó no y que hubo un fallo técnico
> 
> Imagino que esto no quedará impune…
> 
> ...




jajaja, entonces si el sistema falló técnicamente, ¿significa que al resto de diputados del PP también les falló el voto y originalmente votaron que SÍ a la reforma...? jajaja, al final el Congreso comparte servidor con Calopez y todo


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 Feb 2022)

Cashualidades de la vida. Como que la Rata Castrada critique con dureza a VOX y al PSOE y PODEMOS les critique con sumo tacto. O que desde el PP se lleve saboteando sistemáticamente desde tiempos de la Trotona a aquellos miembros del partido que se destaquen por defender posturas acordes con sus esencias. A seguir zampando polla masónica,muchachos.


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Feb 2022)

El mítico tamayazo una vez más.


----------



## Remero consentido (4 Feb 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Estos dos diputados merecen mi aplauso. Cualquiera que rompa la "disciplina" de voto lo merece.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931168




Es que algunos diputados que


Thebore dijo:


> Se te olvida un pequeño detalle: El sistema pide una doble confirmación del voto antes de emitir un certificado y hasta ahora nunca ha fallado.




¿ Y cuando se me "olvidó" eso que comentas ?

Lo que sabemos 100% es que Batet ha prevaricado puesto que no realizo la llamada de comprobacion y tampoco escucho a los representantes peperos


----------



## Remero consentido (4 Feb 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Cashualidades de la vida. Como que la Rata Castrada critique con dureza a VOX y al PSOE y PODEMOS les critique con sumo tacto. O que desde el PP se lleve saboteando sistemáticamente desde tiempos de la Trotona a aquellos miembros del partido que se destaquen por defender posturas acordes con sus esencias. A seguir zampando polla masónica,muchachos.




Exacto. El "error" tiene lectura de "compadreo" con el PSOE a la vista de la tendencia que arrastra el PP


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 Feb 2022)

Cuando comprendáis que PP/PSOE siempre ha sido lo mismo, no preguntariais estas cosas,... A caso el PP ha quitado alguna vez alguna ley del PSOE?,...


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Habria que abrir un hilo dediado al @El Promotor jaja y @txusky_g los CM peperos del foro



Son bastante patéticos, bueno, el segundo es más bien un ser repugnante.


----------



## Marvelita (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Lo que mas me jode es que este tio sea de Avila, tierra de mis antepasados. Supongo que la biologia dice que cada 10000000 abulenses geneticamente perfectos 1 tiene que ser tonto.

Pobre hombre, por lo que va a pasar a la historia...

Dicho esto,... y si hubo sobresito? puestesito en el PSOE? nunca se sabe... joder es que solo tienes 3 botones jajaj


----------



## Marvelita (4 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Se llama Alberto Casero.
> 
> Aprobada por 175 SI 174 No
> 
> Dicen que es que estaba enfermo y ha votado telemáticamente según dicen se ha equivocado.



Lo que mas me jode es que este tio sea de Avila, tierra de mis antepasados. Supongo que la biologia dice que cada 10000000 abulenses geneticamente perfectos 1 tiene que ser tonto.

Pobre hombre, por lo que va a pasar a la historia...

Dicho esto,... y si hubo sobresito? puestesito en el PSOE?


Ver archivo adjunto 931379

Ver archivo adjunto 931380


----------



## JB12 (4 Feb 2022)

Pobre hombre, lo han manipulao, pero vete a saber quién.....


----------



## HDR (4 Feb 2022)

@El Promotor Qué callado estás eh. Desde ayer ni mu.

Hazte un hilo patético de esos de los tuyos y cítame 8 veces como haces siempre. Venga. No te escondas, ratita.

Desollable hijo de la grandísima puta


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Feb 2022)

¿es creible la historia de diputado?
Vota no. pero el sustema confirma Sí.

Menudas risas.

¿Quien diseño la app del voto telematico?¿es codigo abierto?


----------



## HDR (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿es creible la historia de diputado?
> Vota no. pero el sustema confirma Sí.
> 
> Menudas risas.
> ...



Es un pasteleo y nada más. Las ratas peperas contaban con que UPN haría el trabajo sucio, pero resultó que no; así que tuvieron que inventar un plan B sobre la marcha.

El pp quiere gobernar en Andalucía y Castilla y León con psoe, no con Vox. Y en el gobierno central igual.


----------



## 917 (4 Feb 2022)

*Esto es una vergüenza institucional.

La ley más importante hasta ahora tramitada, de la que dependen 12 mil millones de fondos Europeos, no puede haberse aprobado por error. No somos un país serio ante Europa.
Esto no puede hacerse así. Si en este tema no hay un consenso importante, no debe acometerse.

El Congreso no puede continuar así. Se impone la Convocatoria de Elecciones, en mi humilde opinión. *


----------



## computer_malfuction (4 Feb 2022)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">Ojo al gesto de Pedro Sánchez como diciendo que tranquilas a Calviño y Yolanda Diaz. ¿Porque sabe ya el mamoneo y la cacicada y que van a salir adelante? <a href="https://t.co/ihf46Gcrnv">pic.twitter.com/ihf46Gcrnv</a></p>&mdash; Froilán I de España (@FroilLannister) <a href="">February 3, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Feb 2022)

Pasteleo pero no lo veis que tenia que salir si o si . Empresarios contentos, Psoe contento, sindicatos contentos,Vox igual, Yolanda feliz y el PP... en PP ha tenido que embarrarse un poco ayer los del Ibex lo llamaron y le dijeron: Oye si ves que no sale que alguien vote si y luego lo arreglais.
Seguid votando remeros.
ATONTADOS


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Feb 2022)

lo de PP viene de so*P*la*P*ollas


----------



## DoctorLadrillo (4 Feb 2022)

Aquí se va a descubrir el pastel si el PP se atreve a ir al tribunal contra batet con VOX, y el cabrito este tendrá que testificar ante juramento.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> 1º menuda mierda de gente se tiene en el congreso que no pueden ni votar bien lo que les mandan desde el partido ... y guste o no lo que se vota se vota que no diga que es un error "telematico" si el tio es tonto es tonto y hoy me alegro que el PP tenga TONTOS
> 
> 2º esto lo conocían los del PP y VOX que ya hicieron las cuentas y le querin meter un Gol al gobierno jodiendo la Reforma LABORAL con los votos de ERC, BILDU el BNG y la CUP ya que saltaron de alegria casi antes
> 
> ...



Lo que me sigue sorprendiendo es que sigas abriendo hilos como el puto subnormal y retrasado que eres pensando que ha sido un error... imagino que las directivas de tu partido no han llegado aún a vosotros los CM de la P$OE a este respecto...

*¿Tanto le cuesta reconocer al PP$OE que pactó la reforma laboral por la puerta de atrás? La votación telemática requiere DOBLE CONFIRMACIÓN | Burbuja.info*


----------



## Kriegsmarine (4 Feb 2022)

PP=PSOE...... Alguien se cree que todo esto es causal o error humano? Está todo más que pactado.
Por otro lado, el mierda del "error" vota telemáticamente pero como ve el error se va al Congreso a intentar cambiar el voto? por qué coño vota telemáticamente si puede ir l congreso?






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepejosé (4 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Es que algunos diputados que
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde inicios del 2020 se anula la necesidad de hacer esa llamada, se cambia por la confirmación telemática del voto.
Esto quiere decir que desde primeros del 2020 a los diputados que voten telemáticamente, después de votar SI, NO o ABSTENCIÓN se les recuerda el sentido de su voto y se les pregunta si se reafirman en su elección, ahí es cuando tienen la oportunidad de corregir cualquier error y solo después de reafirmar el sentido de su voto se les envía un PDF que certifica que han ejercido su derecho y cual ha sido su elección, a partir de ese momento el voto queda registrado y ya no se puede cambiar.

Y todo lo demás son paparruchas peperovoxerianas.


----------



## Deitano (4 Feb 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Al principio dudaba. Pero luego he visto la foto del sujeto y con esa cara de idiota he descartado que haya sido maldad.



La verdad es que tiene cara de irle justito.


----------



## Chortina Premium (4 Feb 2022)

La cara de monguer de barrio de Salamanca que tiene el diputado es digno de las filas del Partido Podrido


----------



## cuartosinascensor (4 Feb 2022)

No podía ir a votar porque estaba malito, la caga y se presenta en el congreso inmediatamente a ver si le dejan votar. Que coño es esto?
No pienso votar al PP en mi vida. Sanchez al menos es listo y encima tiene suerte en los momentos claves.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Lo que mas me jode es que este tio sea de Avila, tierra de mis antepasados. Supongo que la biologia dice que cada 10000000 abulenses geneticamente perfectos 1 tiene que ser tonto.
> 
> Pobre hombre, por lo que va a pasar a la historia...
> 
> ...



No es de Ávila (es su segundo apellido ), es de Cáceres, si Pizarro levantase la cabeza .

Lleva toda la vida chupando de la teta. 






Alberto Casero Ávila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Lo que mas me jode es que este tio sea de Avila, tierra de mis antepasados. Supongo que la biologia dice que cada 10000000 abulenses geneticamente perfectos 1 tiene que ser tonto.
> 
> Pobre hombre, por lo que va a pasar a la historia...
> 
> ...



Dicen que es diputado por Cáceres. Creo que la equivocación viene porque su segundo apellido es Ávila.


----------



## Nothing (4 Feb 2022)

Estas mierdas pasarán mientras los diputados tengan que votar lo que diga el partido

Yo ya ni me aclaro con el tema de que la disciplina de voto sea o no sea algún reglamento o ley, o una obligación de facto. No tengo ni puta idea

Lo que tengo claro es que los partidos no deberían recibir ni un puto duro del estado y vivir exclusívamente de las cuotas de los miembros. Quien quiera ideología que la pague. Además no debería hacer falta pertenecer a ningún partido para presentarse a diputado, ni que hubiese listas de ninguna clase, sino que se pudiese presentar quien le diese la gana, y los 350 que sacasen más votos, esos al congreso, y el presidente del gobierno en elección separada a doble vuelta, pero elegido por los ciudadanos, no por el mismo congreso

Diputado que no cumple lo prometido en su distrito o con correspondiente gremio de votantes, a la puta calle sin un duro, y auditoría a ver por qué ha sido el incumplimiento, y si se demuestra mala fe o negligencia CARCEL

Verías tu como no pasaban estas mierdas. Pasarían otras, pero el que haga una mierda que la pague


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)

Y que a los que les van a cortar la cabeza es a estos dos:

Esparza convoca de urgencia a los órganos internos de UPN para expulsar a Sayas y Adanero









Esparza busca una sanción rápida y ejemplar para Sayas y Adanero


UPN reúne hoy a su ejecutiva y mañana al consejo político para tratar de zanjar una crisis interna que está lastrando seriamente la imagen del partido y la de su presidente




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Casado tiene cara de cómico. 

Lo vi en el telediario , contundente , diciendo que era prevaricación y que tal y cual ...

pero era menos creíble su cara de malo que la del risitas. 

ponía ojitos achinados como cuando yo le riño al perro .


----------



## Gentilischi (4 Feb 2022)

edulcorante1 dijo:


> La pregunta es: quien votó primero el PP o los de UPN, porque eso lo aclara todo.
> Si fueron los del PP, eso pudo haber sido un error.
> Si los de UPN votaron primero, lo del PP fue para corregir el descontrol de unos desgraciados con opinión propia.



Se sabe algo a esta hora sobre qué fue antes?


----------



## Lovecraf (4 Feb 2022)

VOX a menos de 1 Punto de la PP y superando los 80 escaños después de la actuación estelar de La PP al aprobarse la Reforma Laboral. 
Solo queda VOX.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y que a los que les van a cortar la cabeza es a estos dos:
> 
> Esparza convoca de urgencia a los órganos internos de UPN para expulsar a Sayas y Adanero
> 
> ...




Lo que no entiendo yo es la saña con la que se están cebando los medios progres con estos dos de UPN, con razón o sin ella, ahí no entro.

Es una cosa desmesurada: la Fumanal insultando a uno de ellos a voces en una conexión en directo, la Angelica Rubio hasta hablaba entrecortado...

Pero si han ganado la votación... no es necesaria tanta rabia. Ya les dará caña su partido.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Feb 2022)

Esta mañana decía Losantos que en una votación telemática tienen que darle dos veces al botón y confirmar lo que votan, luego eso del error informático es mentira....y que la pelofrito Batet es una prevaricadora por impedir al diputado entrar al Congreso a rectificar su voto cuando tiene todo el derecho a hacerlo; y también por mentirle a la Cuca diciendo que que esa decisión la había tomado la mesa del Congreso cuando no se había reunido....y en el PP se han tragado la trola , ojo.

Lo que ha pasado es que el Partido PPatético está de acuerdo con esa reforma pero no pueden defenderla en público porque deroga una de sus leyes estrella y como tampoco se pueden alinear abiertamente con la izmierda y arriesgarse a que Vox les coma el terreno aún más deprisa por eso han montado éste sainete bananero.


----------



## pemebe (4 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y que a los que les van a cortar la cabeza es a estos dos:
> 
> Esparza convoca de urgencia a los órganos internos de UPN para expulsar a Sayas y Adanero
> 
> ...



Son diputados de Navarra Suma (PP, Ciudadanos y UPN).

SI haces una coalión las decisiones tienen que ser colegiadas.

El problema en este caso es que Ciudadanos y UPN querian que votaran SI y PP que votaran NO (y ellos han hecho lo que han querido).


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (4 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo yo es la saña con la que se están cebando los medios progres con estos dos de UPN, con razón o sin ella, ahí no entro.
> 
> Es una cosa desmesurada: la Fumanal insultando a uno de ellos a voces en una conexión en directo, la Angelica Rubio hasta hablaba entrecortado...
> 
> Pero si han ganado la votación... no es necesaria tanta rabia. Ya les dará caña su partido.



Una de las pocas cosas buenas que hizo Pedrito, y que al final yo pienso que eso es lo que le llevo a ser hoy nuestro Presi, es que se negó a obedecer al partido, voto No a Rajoy y entrego su acta de diputado.

"
*Pedro Sánchez renuncia a su acta de diputado en el Congreso entre lágrimas*
*El exsecretario general del PSOE no asistirá a la sesión de investidura y anuncia que quiere volver a liderar el partido socialista"*









Pedro Sánchez entrega su acta de diputado


El exsecretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, no participará en la segunda votación de investidura de Mariano Rajoy




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Lo que está muy feo es negarse a votar lo que diga el partido, pero después mantener el acta de diputado. Si estos dos votan "en conciencia" y al momento renuncian a su acta de diputado, nadie los criticaría.

Pero para eso hay que tener vergüenza y estos no la conocen, por lo que casi seguro que no renunciaran y a seguir cobrando. 

Y UPN perderá sus dos diputados en el congreso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Feb 2022)

La criatura


----------



## Tails (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Feb 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Una de las pocas cosas buenas que hizo Pedrito, y que al final yo pienso que eso es lo que le llevo a ser hoy nuestro Presi, es que se negó a obedecer al partido, voto No a Rajoy y entrego su acta de diputado.
> 
> "
> *Pedro Sánchez renuncia a su acta de diputado en el Congreso entre lágrimas*
> ...



No, si yo no les defiendo, Dios me libre de defender a un político de cualquier color. De hecho sospecho que acabarán en el PP, ya veremos.

Solo digo que percibo mucha bilis y nervios cuando hablan de ellos en las tertulias izquierdosas, sinceramente más de lo que yo al menos me habría esperado.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (4 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> No, si yo no les defiendo, Dios me libre de defender a un político de cualquier color. De hecho sospecho que acabarán en el PP, ya veremos.
> 
> Solo digo que percibo mucha bilis y nervios cuando hablan de ellos en las tertulias izquierdosas, sinceramente más de lo que yo al menos me habría esperado.



Porque llueve sobre mojado. El Tamayazo. El tema de Murcia. No es la primera vez y mientras no se cambien las cosas, pues no será la última. Y en muchos casos piensa que puede haber "cosas bajo mano" que no sepamos. 

Y repito que a mi me parece muy bien que esos señores voten lo que le de la gana, pero sus actos, sus consecuencias y su responsabilidad. Ellos están en Madrid representando a un partido, si no les parece bien lo que hace el partido, que entreguen su acta y fuera y que entre el siguiente de la lista.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Centeno tambien se suma a la teoria de la conspiración ppsoe.

Mi problema es que no veo al pardillo de Casado en esa maquiavelica maniobra.

Para mi la explicación más sencilla es que los diputados no destacan por su inteligencia.


----------



## edulcorante1 (4 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Se sabe algo a esta hora sobre qué fue antes?



Creo que UPN votó antes.


----------



## 917 (4 Feb 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Desde inicios del 2020 se anula la necesidad de hacer esa llamada, se cambia por la confirmación telemática del voto.
> Esto quiere decir que desde primeros del 2020 a los diputados que voten telemáticamente, después de votar SI, NO o ABSTENCIÓN se les recuerda el sentido de su voto y se les pregunta si se reafirman en su elección, ahí es cuando tienen la oportunidad de corregir cualquier error y solo después de reafirmar el sentido de su voto se les envía un PDF que certifica que han ejercido su derecho y cual ha sido su elección, a partir de ese momento el voto queda registrado y ya no se puede cambiar.
> 
> Y todo lo demás son paparruchas peperovoxerianas.



Luego solo hay errores...intencionados.


----------



## 917 (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Centeno tambien se suma a la teoria de la conspiración ppsoe.
> 
> Mi problema es que no veo al pardillo de Casado en esa maquiavelica maniobra.
> 
> Para mi la explicación más sencilla es que los diputados no destacan por su inteligencia.



Esa maquiavélica maniobra incluía el error intencionado en cualquier caso, fallaran o no los de UPN. Y no es de Casado. Estaba pensada de antes.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> Esa maquiavélica maniobra incluía el error intencionado en cualquier caso, fallaran o no los de UPN. Y no es de Casado. Estaba pensada de antes.



¿y quien fue la mente privilegiada que lo ideó?


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


>


----------



## 917 (4 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿y quien fue la mente privilegiada que lo ideó?



Yo solo conozco dos Maquiavelos en la actual política española, y son Pedro Sánchez y Felix Bolaños.
En otros tiempos, se lo habría atribuido a Alfonso Guerra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Imaginen por ejemplo a Rodrigo Rato , director gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional o cualquiera de los muchos cargos importantes , y que de su firma dependiese decisiones trascendentales que siempre benefician a unos y perjudican a otros .

Imaginen que ese hombre al que finalmente le arruinaron la vida y entró en la cárcel le chantajean previamente mostrándole pruebas de sus delitos que hasta puede que lo hubiesen hecho picar sin darse cuenta de la encerrona. 

Imaginen que accede a firmar lo que sea a cambio del silencio . Pues ahora sería como Biden. Una marioneta a expensas de sus jefes que firmará todo lo que le pongan delante. 

Lo mismo pasó con aquél diputado de Victor Orban que se negaba a firmar y que fue aniquilado al momento. Y por supuesto con el diputado del PP, gordo con pinta extraña que por lo visto se equivocó al votar ayer. 

Si les sale bien esta nueva jugarreta , Sánchez es un intocable . Sus jefes son muy poderosos . El tipo es mucho más peligroso de lo que parece pues arriesga mucho , es como si no tuviese nada que perder.









Un eurodiputado del partido de Orbán, 'cazado' en una orgía en Bruselas saltándose las restricciones de la pandemia


La policía de Bruselas interrumpió una fiesta en el centro de Bruselas durante la noche del viernes al sábado, en la que, según el medio belga NHL, estaba el ya ex eurodiputado de Fidesz Jozsef Szajer, quien intentó fugarse por el tejado antes de alegar inmunidad parlamentaria




www.eldiario.es



















El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tails (4 Feb 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Como no va a equivocarse


----------



## Lovecraf (5 Feb 2022)

Conforme pasa el tiempo empieza a mosquearme todo este tema. 
Esta tarde la Sexta anunciaba que Alberto Casero había presentado el mismo una denuncia en un juzgado denunciando que él había votado NO y solicitando que la guardia civil incautase su ordenador y los servidores del congreso. Sin embargo pasan las horas y no ha trascendido lo que dijo la Sexta, me refiero a que es el propio Alberto Casado quien ha presentado la denuncia. Todos pensamos yo el primero que parece la cagada sideral de un puto inútil que no sabe hacer la o con un canuto y por eso es político. Lo pienso yo, lo piensa todo el foro y lo piensa toda España, pero joder con Albertito, si es cierta esa denuncia y que la ha puesto el, está haciendo un ALL IN al sistema. Todo lo que ha ocurrido parece planificado. El careto de Pedro Sánchez cuando Batet dio por perdida la votación no era el de un presidente nervioso. La ministra a su lado casi le da un infarto pero él estaba tan tranquilo. Eso me mosquea. También es mosqueante que a pesar de que Albertito dice que él no se equivocó y que fue el sistema informático el que le envió un certificado de voto erróneo, ningún medio (todos subvencionados) ponga en duda la “realidad” de de que se equivocó. Ningún medio contempla launque sea mínimamente que podría tratarse de un error informático. Es todo tan perfecto que no puede haber la mínima duda de que se trata de un error de un subnormal. Pero es esa perfección la que me hace mosquearme y empezar a no creerme nada.


----------



## Pepejosé (5 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> Luego solo hay errores...intencionados.



Sí si, claro claro...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (5 Feb 2022)

Ha pasado muchas veces, alberto estaba cagando en el watter y se equivoco, a veces es dificil hacer dos cosas a la vez.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Feb 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La criatura
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931816



Es tonto, pero es físicamente muy atractivo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es tonto, pero es físicamente muy atractivo.



Sí, es Brad Pitt, no te jode    

Es otro cara polla!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (5 Feb 2022)

En su pueblo mayoria absoluta sacaba!


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Feb 2022)

Luis del Pino se suma a la teoría de que la "equivocación" o "error informatico" es un conchabeo del PP.


----------



## Triyuga (5 Feb 2022)

*Las gigantes farmacéuticas globales ganaron al menos 350.000 millones de dólares desde el surgimiento del Covid*





Por Fausto Frank.- En los últimos dos años el valor accionario de las seis gigantes farmacéuticas se disparó en más de 350 mil millones de dólares, en su mayor parte motorizadas por la emergencia del Covid-19. Mientras esto ocurría, 100 millones de personas han caído en la pobreza extrema como consecuencia del colapso de las economías. De acuerdo a los datos bursátiles, al inicio de 2020, Pfizer, Johnson & Johnson, AstraZeneca, Moderna, BioNTech y Novavax, tenían un valor de mercado de alrededor de 697.000 millones; para el cierre de 2021 ya valían más de 1 billón (un millón de millones), lo que representa un sustancioso incremento del 50% de sus acciones.
Un negocio que no existía en 2020, el de las inoculaciones contra el Covid-19, aportará este año 2022 alrededor de 83.580 millones de dólares a los grandes fabricantes. Se trata de un salto de un 29% respecto a la estimación de lo que habían facturado solo por ese concepto estas mismas compañías en 2021, el primer año que se comenzaron a comercializar ampliamente, según las cifras de un informe de la consultora Airfinity. Esta empresa analiza el mercado, excluyendo a los laboratorios chinos así como los de la India, por lo que el monto global del negocio es incluso mayor. Se trata de un análisis del negocio de las opciones de Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna, Novavax, AstraZeneca, la rusa Gamaleya (impulsor de Sputnik V) y Johnson & Johnson, excluyendo a grandes productores como las firmas chinas Sinovac y Sinopharm, y la india Bharat, entre otras.










Las gigantes farmacéuticas globales ganaron al menos 350.000 millones de dólares desde el surgimiento del Covid







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## arrpak (5 Feb 2022)

ésto con Franco no pasaba... ni siquiera se votaba


----------



## I'm back (5 Feb 2022)

Podéis abonar toda las teorías conspiranoicas que queráis, si eso os alivia a algunos.

La imagen de los diputados del PP y Bocs celebrando y jaleando una victoria que no se había producido, es impagable.


----------



## Lovecraf (7 Feb 2022)

El Congreso autorizó el voto telemático de Casero vinculado a una comprobación telefónica que no se hizo.


La Mesa del Congreso autorizó que el voto telemático del diputado popular *Alberto Casero *se llevara a cabo *«conforme a los términos previstos»* en el artículo 82 del Reglamento y la Resolución de la Mesa de la Cámara del 21 de mayo de 2012 que regula el voto a distancia. Esta regulación establece que el voto telemático debe estar seguido de una comprobación telefónica por parte de los servicios de la Cámara.


También prevé que un diputado puede votar presencialmente después de hacerlo telemáticamente, siempre y cuando lo autorice la Mesa y con la anulación del voto a distancia.

Ninguna de estos dos premisas se cumplió el pasado jueves en la votación de la reforma laboral ya que, como viene sucediendo desde el inicio de la pandemia, los letrados no telefonearon al diputado popular para comprobar su voto.


Tampoco la *Mesa* tuvo la oportunidad de autorizar la petición de *Casero* para que se anulara su voto telemático y se le permitiera repetirlo presencialmente. La presidenta de la Cámara, *Meritxell Batet*, vetó esta posibilidad sin consultar con este órgano aunque aseguró lo contrario ante el pleno del Congreso.

La justificación que Presidencia del Congreso venía esgrimiendo hasta ahora sobre ambas irregularidades es que la regulación quedó superada por dos acuerdos adoptado por la Mesa del Congreso en el marco de las medidas excepcionales adoptadas por la pandemia en 2020 y 2021, cuando se generalizó el voto telemático. Estos dos acuerdos no incluyen la comprobación telefónica ni aluden a una posible repetición del voto por lo que el equipo de Batet ha venido defendiendo que estas exigencias habían quedado derogadas.






El escrito que recibió Casero confirma ahora que esa versión no se ajusta a la verdad, tal y como han venido advirtiendo los juristas consultados por ABC, y que el ejercicio del voto telemático sigue estando regulado por la Resolución de 2012.

El documento, de hecho, no hace alusión alguna a los acuerdos adoptados por la Mesa en 2020 y 2021. Ambos no solo tienen rango jurídico inferior a la Resolución de 2012 sino que carecen de cuerpo articulado y tienen carácter temporal y excepcional. El voto telemático generalizado de los diputados llegó, además, a su fin el pasado otoño, cuando la Cámara volvió a imponer la presencialidad al 100% en todas las votaciones, volviendo a reservar del voto a distancia para causas excepcionales como enfermedad, maternidad o muerte de familiar.

La autorización remitida a Casero está fechada el 1 de febrero de 2022 y firmada por el secretario general adjunto para asuntos parlamentarios del Congreso de los Diputados, José Antonio Moreno Ara.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Feb 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> ésto con Franco no pasaba... ni siquiera se votaba



En las Cortes fraquistas se votaba constantemente. No sé que historia te habrán contado.


----------



## arrpak (10 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En las Cortes fraquistas se votaba constantemente. No sé que historia te habrán contado.



jejeje, había una oposición fiera votando en contra de Franco, eh


----------



## josemi2 (19 Feb 2022)

Ojo voto a vox ...pero La reforma laboral es buena acaban de hacer fija a mi hermana


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Feb 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> jejeje, había una oposición fiera votando en contra de Franco, eh



13 años en el foro ...
alto trol sos, felicidades, tenes mis 10


----------



## josemi2 (19 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> 70 mil leuros y no sabe apretar un botón.
> Ver archivo adjunto 930659



Jajajajaja gracias al fallo de este señor han hecho fija a mi hermana


----------



## pepeeseyo (19 Feb 2022)

josemi2 dijo:


> Jajajajaja gracias al fallo de este señor han hecho fija a mi hermana



¿ Tu crees que fue un fallo ? Me alegro por tu hermana


----------



## josemi2 (19 Feb 2022)

pepeeseyo dijo:


> ¿ Tu crees que fue un fallo ? Me alegro por tu hermana



No tiene mucha cara de ser inteligente jajajaja ,gracias


----------



## Nefersen (20 Feb 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> jejeje, había una oposición fiera votando en contra de Franco, eh



No se votaba en contra de Franco, igual que ahora no se vota en contra del Rey. 
Se vota a favor o en contra de propuestas de Ley.


----------

